# Official SunSun Pimp Club



## OverStocked

SunSun Filters are great bang for the buck. After my review and finding some folks here that have SunSun's, I think it is time for a SunSun pimp club. 

To join please post here and put your this in your sig!

SunSun Pimp #(your number here). I will slowly update the original post to reflect this. 

To discuss the SunSuns(don't bash them here, head over to the review/discussion in my sig for that!)


1. over_stocked


----------



## bigboij

sunsun pimp #2


----------



## snoz0r

bit the bullet, pimp #3

Update: Whether over_stocked forgot or just hasn't had time, I went ahead and made the list of the current members so far for him. If I've forgotten someone or you want to be added just shoot me a message.

Current Members List:

1. over_stocked
2. bigboij
3. snoz0r
4. aquascape ebay
5. archer772
6. HungrySpleen
7. redman88
8. RLee
9. slapnutz
10. insta
11. tyler79durdan
12. fischman
13. edlab03
14. cichlidude
15. B0st0wn
16. Chafire
17. switherow
18. Dara
19. jmowbray
20. tuffgoing
21. Chaos Being
22. jeffvmd
23. cat4wisson
24. WeedCali
25. dizzle 21
26. kaldurak
27. axia55
28. DevonCloud
29. Disruptor
30. caall99
31. kaldurak


----------



## aquascape ebay

fully pimpin a sunsun 4ft tank with sunsun filter sunsun heater sunsun powerheads good little setup really reliable for pennys 

pimp no 4 signing in!


----------



## hbosman

aquascape ebay said:


> fully pimpin a sunsun 4ft tank with sunsun filter sunsun heater sunsun powerheads good little setup really reliable for pennys
> 
> pimp no 4 signing in!


What are you using for lighting in this setup?


----------



## bigboij

aquascape ebay said:


> fully pimpin a sunsun 4ft tank with sunsun filter sunsun heater sunsun powerheads good little setup really reliable for pennys
> 
> pimp no 4 signing in!



very nice haven't seen their tanks yet


----------



## aquascape ebay

hbosman said:


> What are you using for lighting in this setup?


funny enough sunsun 2x 39w powerglo type lights
the only thing i dont have is sunsun fish 

the setups been really good actually old style overhead trickle but loads of room for media
i got the whole setup delivered from ebay for £299
including sunsun stand and hood
plus all the plumbing 1 powerhead 200w heater light unit and 1ltr media ceramic and carbon

the stands pants and the hood drips every now and then so you have to adjust the spray bar in the overhead filter but in general its a bargain compared to the big pet store deals on a 4ft


----------



## archer772

I am joining Pimp #5


----------



## HungrySpleen

SunSun pimp #6 standing by 

1 question though how do i put it on my sig the UCP edit function doesnt seem to do anything


----------



## redman88

SunSun Pimp #7

just need the set the sucker up  looks like it is going to hold more media then my DIY canister does.


----------



## RLee

Sun Sun pimp #8 hanging with the model# 303B


----------



## j30167

I just got the 303B. I have a question this filter is going on a 72 gal bow front tank. I am not sure where the spray goes how far from the surface should it be.


----------



## RLee

I have mine pointed down, straight down. I have the intake at one end and the spray bar at the other.


----------



## thrak76

Does SunSun have a canister rated in between the 250 gph and the 530 gph? The former is not enough for me, and the latter is too much (and too tall probably)!


----------



## archer772

Here you go
http://cgi.ebay.com/FILTER-Fish-Tan...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0fd18a38


----------



## RLee

thrak76 said:


> Does SunSun have a canister rated in between the 250 gph and the 530 gph? The former is not enough for me, and the latter is too much (and too tall probably)!


The SunSun 303 & 303B are both rated for 369 GPH 1400 LPH. The 303B has a built in 9w u.v. lamp. It has an external on/off switch so you don't have to use it if you don't want to. It great to have when you need it. I bought mine here CANISTER Aquarium FILTER + 9W UV Sterilizer Free Media - eBay (item 160390583311 end time Jan-27-10 22:19:14 PST)


----------



## thrak76

Thanks! 

I like the black, but... is this a SunSun? The info is a bit ambiguous. I especially like:
_"The pump head is designed apart and fixed to the canister by two big *ouches*."_

I emailed seller for more info. Not much in the description.

EDIT: i was referring to Archer's post.
Thanks for your info as well RLee!


----------



## FSM

I just bought the small model. How long did shipping take?


----------



## archer772

thrak76 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I like the black, but... is this a SunSun? The info is a bit ambiguous. I especially like:
> _"The pump head is designed apart and fixed to the canister by two big *ouches*."_
> 
> I emailed seller for more info. Not much in the description.
> 
> EDIT: i was referring to Archer's post.
> Thanks for your info as well RLee!


I just got mine today and yes it is a SunSun and it even comes with some minor directions, I got mine 7 days after it shipped. I hope to have it running tonight or first thing in the morning. I havent cleaned my smaller one and its been running for just over a month I think and still no noticeable reduction in flow.


----------



## redman88

well i just made the plunge again bought a SunSun 303b. going to put this one on my 55 and plumb a CO2 reactor inline with it.


----------



## FISHSHROD

Got a 530 on order . I might be pimp'n soon .


----------



## CL

I wonder how many months these things will last before things start wearing out.


----------



## OverStocked

CL said:


> I wonder how many months these things will last before things start wearing out.


Having compared it side by side with a marineland, I don't expect to see this happen. They are essentially the same filter and the build quality is good. Thanks though, for coming into the pimp thread with this.


----------



## CL

over_stocked said:


> Thanks though, for coming into the pimp thread with this.


Simply asking a question. It's a good filter considering the price. I considered buying one myself at one point. I'm just not expecting these filters to go the 10+ years that Eheims and other filters go. I know you're pretty enthusiastic about these filters, so expect to be asked some questions. Imagine how many questions LeftC gets asked about Victor regulators.


----------



## j30167

What brand filter media fits inside the 303B


----------



## londonloco

Thinking about getting a 530 for my 120g, but can't find one w/the UV on it. Maybe the Chinese New Year screwed up production?


----------



## FSM

londonloco said:


> thinking about getting a 530 for my 120g, but can't find one w/the uv on it. Maybe the chinese new year screwed up production?


hw-304b:


----------



## SCU33ZE

CL said:


> I wonder how many months these things will last before things start wearing out.


Actually some other pumps last as long or longer than Eheims. Back in 01' when I was in South America I had many chinese pumps. Some of course are very poor quality but I still have a chinese made I have no idea what brand powerhead. It has been running pretty much continuously since I bought it. It is ultra quiet too. I dont know if its hearsay but I think eheim is now shifting production of some items to china, and of course quality most def. suffer at least a fraction due to QC. I know my new filstar is not as nicely finished as the older french made ones. Now the new ones are mexico made and side by side you can tell a few differences. These sun sun look very promising and if treated right I think they will last really long. Although I cant be a sunsun pimp. _Yet_


----------



## jmowbray

I'm not a pimp yet but I have a question and didn't want to start a new thread. 

Can someone tell me what filter media they use in each basket, and wether or not you cut it to fit. I see quite a few people talking about reusable filters; I'm new to the whole canister thing and have only had HOB filters. Can someone please tell me what brand of reusable filter pads they use. I know that you use bio-balls, rings,etc. an filter floss, but what else would I need? 

Also what are green pot scrubbies are?


----------



## RLee

The marineland c series filter pads work after some minor trimming.


----------



## nr85

I would like to sign in at SunSun Pimp #9!


----------



## insta

#10!


----------



## tyler79durdan

#11  got the 520 (304B) for backup just this morning, if my KrapenHagen fails!


----------



## fischman

#12 should be here this week I hope!


----------



## bigboij

jmowbray said:


> I'm not a pimp yet but I have a question and didn't want to start a new thread.
> 
> Can someone tell me what filter media they use in each basket, and wether or not you cut it to fit. I see quite a few people talking about reusable filters; I'm new to the whole canister thing and have only had HOB filters. Can someone please tell me what brand of reusable filter pads they use. I know that you use bio-balls, rings,etc. an filter floss, but what else would I need?
> 
> Also what are green pot scrubbies are?












not all are green u can buy 6 for a dollar at most dollar stores. 

another cheap and good media is quilt batting they sell it in rolls at walmart, make sure you get one that has not anti bacteria or such they say on the package if they do.


----------



## edlab03

#13 scheduled to arrive tomorrow! I can't wait!


----------



## cichlidude

I just got my 303B yesterday and test it. Works perfect. I was going to replace my 
C360 and send it back to save $70 but decided to put the 303B on the shelf as a spare now. If I knew about these filters before I bought the Marineland, I would have gotten it first.


----------



## tyler79durdan

cichlidude said:


> I just got my 303B yesterday and test it. Works perfect. I was going to replace my
> C360 and send it back to save $70 but decided to put the 303B on the shelf as a spare now. If I knew about these filters before I bought the Marineland, I would have gotten it first.


Are you asking to be SunSunPIMP #14? its open... you know you want it.


----------



## cichlidude

tyler79durdan said:


> Are you asking to be SunSunPIMP #14? its open... you know you want it.


Yeah, #14 I guess :redface:


----------



## RLee

cichlidude said:


> I just got my 303B yesterday and test it. Works perfect. I was going to replace my
> C360 and send it back to save $70 but decided to put the 303B on the shelf as a spare now. If I knew about these filters before I bought the Marineland, I would have gotten it first.



Do you think you could pop out the impeller on the c360 and compare it to the 303b? If they are the same then sun sun pimps will have a source on replacement parts :thumbsup:


----------



## tyler79durdan

RLee said:


> Do you think you could pop out the impeller on the c360 and compare it to the 303b? If they are the same then sun sun pimps will have a source on replacement parts :thumbsup:


Good thought


----------



## cichlidude

RLee said:


> Do you think you could pop out the impeller on the c360 and compare it to the 303b? If they are the same then sun sun pimps will have a source on replacement parts :thumbsup:


Well, I'm right in the middle of cycling my tank. What my plan was when I am going to do my filter maintenance, pull the C360 apart and compare all parts with the Sunsun. Will the power heads fit each other? Baskets fit? Stuff like that. I can do the impellers and takes some pics and post them. Got to wait 4 weeks though. :icon_sad: Make sure you guys remind me!


----------



## B0st0wn

#15 and here is your reminder lol. But I had to get this filter after seeing my friend buy the C360. Then this one is $160 less, and is built the same and I mean the same except the sunsun primer works out of box lol. 

I was wondering how the UV filter differs from the non UV. They look the same is it possible to install a UV lamp. Would be a great idea if it could work.


----------



## Chafire

Sun Sun #16 joining up. For my first canister filter I am very pleased so far.


----------



## Vaevictus

I want one of these filters.

Anyone know a good supplier in the UK?

Vae


----------



## OverStocked

ebay, there is a seller in HK that will ship


----------



## Vaevictus

couldnt find any on ebay by searching on sunsun.

Came across this though: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-fish...pplies_Fish&hash=item5d27b08035#ht_4235wt_939

not marked as sunsun but looks the same. Is it?

Is this ultra violet a gimmick or will it really be effective, even for such a high flow rate?


----------



## Vaevictus

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-fish...m&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item5d27bcc6c7

Contacted the vendor and it is indeed a rebranded sunsun, so these filters are definitely available in the UK.

I just ordered this 2000Litre/hour filter for my 450litre tank, will let you know how i get on with it next week.

Vae


----------



## switherow

Pimp #17 signing in. Rockin the uv sterilizer.


----------



## Dara

Pimp no. 18 - Just finished priming one...phew!

What is everyone using for filter media?


----------



## archer772

I am useing bio balls in the bottom then pot scrubbers in the bottom and then one of the pads in the middle tray and then filter floss in the top one


----------



## g33tar

Ive been trying to find these things on ebay. The last I looked, there were only two auctions? 

Also, Ive got a reasonably small tank (12g) and was looking to pick up a cheap canister filter for it...but the two I saw on ebay were for like 60g tanks. Do they make smaller ones?


----------



## snoz0r

Bump: Went ahead and made the members list for over_stocked, assumed he either forgot or he's been busy =). See it via post #3 or the link.


----------



## jmowbray

Pimp #19 

Reporting for duty! 

Primed and ready for action!


----------



## FSM

g33tar said:


> Ive been trying to find these things on ebay. The last I looked, there were only two auctions?
> 
> Also, Ive got a reasonably small tank (12g) and was looking to pick up a cheap canister filter for it...but the two I saw on ebay were for like 60g tanks. Do they make smaller ones?


The smallest model (302) would work well. I measured mine at about 140 GPH


----------



## tuffgong

Pimp #20 Checking in!


----------



## Chaos_Being

Hmm, I guess that makes me #21. :icon_smil


----------



## jeffvmd

And me #22 :biggrin:


----------



## thatgmc

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-STAGE-CANISTE...ultDomain_0&hash=item2558e0f5f1#ht_3450wt_991

Does anyone know if the flow is adjustable?


----------



## the planter

Yes its adjustable. Helps to read the description down below  lol


----------



## thatgmc

oops. thanks


----------



## the planter

haha no problem


----------



## tuffgong

The flow is not adjustable by default.


----------



## cat4wisson

Heres to # 23 with a 304b...


----------



## cichlidude

g33tar said:


> Ive been trying to find these things on ebay. The last I looked, there were only two auctions?
> 
> Also, Ive got a reasonably small tank (12g) and was looking to pick up a cheap canister filter for it...but the two I saw on ebay were for like 60g tanks. Do they make smaller ones?


On eBay search 'Aquarium Canister Filter'. However it is not recommended for such a small tank, sorry.


----------



## chupafish

im thinking of getting 303b or 304 im wondering what is the size of the canister
and i am wondering is there like replacement parts?


----------



## WeedCali

Calle me SUNSUN Pimp #24! just ordered mine earlier this week


----------



## cichlidude

chupafish said:


> im thinking of getting 303b or 304 im wondering what is the size of the canister
> and i am wondering is there like replacement parts?


303 - Dimensions: 10" x 10” x 17”
304 - Dimensions: 11.5” x 11.5” x 19” 

Parts are available from the supplier, assuming you ever need any.


----------



## chupafish

whats the difference between 303 and 304?


----------



## dizzle 21

So i guess im #25


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

I'll be the proud owner of a "3-Stage Aquarium Filter" in a couple days! I've been itching to try this canister filter so I went ahead and got one from eBay. The reputation of Eheim filters was tempting me to purchase one, but the need to break off from a "norm" pushed me to the SunSun.


----------



## jeffvmd

I had mine installed and it was a breeze even with no instructions. Up and running for 2 days now and seems to do its job well on my 20gal long.


----------



## jmowbray

Be careful with this thing, it's of great value and some parts are dull but sharp. I was cleaning mine yesterday and went to take out the last media basket and accidently pushed my finger down onto the short section of pipe that connects each basket. Needless to say my finger kept going through the basket pipe and when I pulled my hand out I hand blood running down my hand and a pretty nice sized gash on the end of my finger.


----------



## kaldurak

HW-302 ordered. add me to the list now  we'll see how this fairs for my 16 gallon once packed with filter material


----------



## axia55

I'm in the club now....just ordered my "AQUARIUM EXTERNAL CANISTER FILTER & MEDIA KIT 265 GPH", haha.

And yes, this is my first post even though I have been a member since 07!


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

After installing my SunSun 302 on my 55g, I'd say the only real cheap feeling parts are the intake and outflow portions. I was super careful with both and still managed to crack a tube for the intake strainer (nothing serious but still annoying). Anyone know if these green tubes are compatible with Eheim equipment?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

Well, came home and saw my tank had about 1/4 of the water gone and my floor a pool. The SunSun had a small leak that went on for the last 10 or so hours and drained my tank. I reassembled it and it is now test running on my bathtub to ensure no more leaks. Anyone else have this happen? It was leaking from the canister body where the top snaps into place.


----------



## tuffgong

Nope. Both of mine seal perfectly. Make sure you are closing the handles that are attached to the canister body first. Then push down the two on the canister head. Works every time for me.


----------



## DevonCloud

Guess I'll join now too. I've had a 302 and 304 for a few months now and absolutely love them both. Can't beat 'em for the money. And on mine, I usually push it down until it's almost totally seated and then hook the locking arms on. This usually pulls the other 2 arms into place and seals the unit. I guess I'm #28.


----------



## bigboij

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Well, came home and saw my tank had about 1/4 of the water gone and my floor a pool. The SunSun had a small leak that went on for the last 10 or so hours and drained my tank. I reassembled it and it is now test running on my bathtub to ensure no more leaks. Anyone else have this happen? It was leaking from the canister body where the top snaps into place.


had this happen on mine when i didnt put the hose release on all the way and then pushed the lever back :icon_redf


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

It is sealed just fine, but I noticed that if the filter gets tilted water will spill out the sides.


----------



## tuffgong

You're not getting a seal if water is leaking out the sides. When I close my canister head I have the canister almost full with water. So when I'm pushing the head down on the canister body water comes shooting out of the intake/outlet holes on the head, but not around the edges. I think there's an o-ring around the canister head. Try lubing it with some petroleum jelly to assist with the seal.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

tuffgong said:


> You're not getting a seal if water is leaking out the sides. When I close my canister head I have the canister almost full with water. So when I'm pushing the head down on the canister body water comes shooting out of the intake/outlet holes on the head, but not around the edges. I think there's an o-ring around the canister head. Try lubing it with some petroleum jelly to assist with the seal.


Gotcha. Right now it is in a bucket to monitor any water leaks. My cat was very mad at me cause the water leak went into the basement and soaked her litter box. :icon_sad:


----------



## kaldurak

SWEEET!!! Just got mine today. it's sitting on my kitchen counter filtering a bucket of water at present.


----------



## kaldurak

cooooool! it's all up and running.


Anything I can do to reduce the flow speed other than packing a metric ton of filtering material? I can't run the entire length of the spray bar yet (need the room for my AC30 to run for a few more days) so right now I have water swirling my tank almost too effectively since this is just a 16 gallon.


----------



## DevonCloud

I angled my spray bar slightly more towards the surface. Cut down on the flow deeper in the tank and provides enough surface agitation at night to help oxygenate the water. Though if you were to add the bar extension, it would definitely cut the overall flow down.


----------



## kaldurak

DevonCloud said:


> I angled my spray bar slightly more towards the surface. Cut down on the flow deeper in the tank and provides enough surface agitation at night to help oxygenate the water. Though if you were to add the bar extension, it would definitely cut the overall flow down.



yeah, I just did that. it's kind of in front of the intake of the AC30 at an angle, but having the extra piping on there Really helped. Angled toward the surface, too.

now I just need to free up another plug so I am not wasting all my CO2 by not having my Hagen Mini blowing it around the tank. Huge difference in just having the CO2 go straight to the surface rather than having it blown around the tank by that powerhead.


----------



## DevonCloud

I answered your question about the AC30 in the SunSun 302 review thread, but if you really want to unplug the AC30, take the sponge out of it with all the juicy bacteria on it and place it in the SunSun. Eliminate the need for the AC30. I did that when setting up both of my SunSun's and had 0 issues.


----------



## Disruptor

I have just received my new Sunsun, but it is labeled as a Grech 302. It also does not come with any useful instructions, like the Sunsun models. Can anyone help with this setup, since I am totally new to canister filters. My main question is how to properly install the intake tube and the skimmer attached. Any details on this setup and some pictures would be extremely helpful. Thanks.


----------



## caall99

so what sunsun pimp number am i now??


----------



## jmowbray

I guess that makes you lucky #30. WoW 30 Sunsun's, keep them coming! Great job Overstocked!


----------



## kaldurak

I guess I am around 31 then


----------



## bigboij

my sunsun tweak for the day

the skimmer i have noticed sits/floats a bit low in the water, i have been playing with it and found that if i held it up with my finger a little bit the suction/flow it pulled changed drastically for the good.

so i wanted to find a way to make it float a bit higher in the tank, was going to try a clay that floats but decided against it due to worries of the clay melting away into my tank.

so looking at it a bit longer i found my answer, which is so simple i had to face palm. 

the floating part of the skimmer is buoyant only at the very tips of the skimmer arms(or what ever you wanna call em). usually they sit at 90deg forming a "T" i modded this T to be a droopy T " /|\ " doing this makes the body of the skimmer sit higher in the water which increased the suction/flow the same way i found playing with it by hand.

doing the mod is very easy, soak the piece in some hot water (the hotter the better) this softens the plastic allowing you to bend the tips down, it doesnt take much of a change in angle at all, you could probably do this with out the hot water but i didnt trust my self not breaking anything.


----------



## angelsword

Is this the Sunsun? I wanted to make sure it's the right one before ordering because it doesn't say Sunsun anywhere on the ebay listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-STAGE-CANISTE...ultDomain_0&hash=item2558e0f5f1#ht_3450wt_991


----------



## archer772

Yup thats it


----------



## xJaypex

I just bought one, hopefully it gets here by wednesday .


----------



## angelsword

archer772 said:


> Yup thats it


Thank you!


----------



## angelsword

I just got two up and running on two if my tanks. These are better than the two Marineland C Series I have in a lot of ways!

Sign me up!


----------



## tuffgong

I think that makes you #32 angelsword. Congrats on the upgrade!!


----------



## xJaypex

I got mine wednesday, a little disappointed. Got the one rated for 65 gallons and am running it with a reactor. Flow seems too weak even for a 17 gallon tank.


----------



## tuffgong

How many media trays does yours have?


----------



## xJaypex

i think it has 3 media trays


----------



## tuffgong

Hmm. How large is your reactor? I've got the same filter and the flow is waaaay too much for my 10g, but I think it would be just right for a 20 or 30g.

If you use only half the spraybar you can increase flow noticeably.


----------



## yoss

I must be the original member because I have had my sunsun 303b long enough to have gone through 3 UV bulbs and now an impeller. Which by the way I am having a *HARD* time finding, does anyone have a source for replacement parts? I'm up on a backup filter for now


----------



## mott

Everybody seems to think the marineland c series is an exact replica and that they(sun sun) make the parts for marineland so why not buy an impeller for the c series as a replacement.


----------



## yoss

the only problem is which impeller to get , the C-series flow ratings don't match up to the SunSun .............
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...360-impeller-fits-c-360-canister-filter-.html
looks close but I have no idea if its an actual match
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+19310&pcatid=19310 <-- these look extremely similar as well, but again, I can't tell which impeller I would need, I'm guessing the '35' since the 303b is a 35-watt pump 


- I have been e-mailing ebay sellers about replacement parts I'll post my results in here in a few days.


----------



## tuffgong

Yoss,

How long have you had your 303b?


----------



## yoss

I looked it up, I ordered it April 15 2009 for more than they are going for now. Its been a great filter, I'm on my 3rd UV bulb, which is about what I expected; the only problem seems to be non-existent parts supply and support. There isn't too much that can go bad, but the impeller appears to be a wear item. On mine the plastic axle shaft eventually reamed out the inside of the impeller causing it to wobble, sometimes it would wobble into a bad position and jam, i filled it with epoxy and re-drilled it as a temporary fix until I can locate a replacement.

By the way for anyone having trouble getting the very bottom tray out, leave water in over it and it will slip right out, I broke the handle before I figured this out


----------



## Kunsthure

SunSun Pimp #33 ready for action!

-Lisa


----------



## tharsis

#34 right here!

It has been running for several hours now and I gotta say it is even better than I expected. Extremely easy to open and lots of room in the trays. I really like how the tubes disconnect, I have an Eheim ecco on another tank and those screw in disconnects are a pain in the butt compared to this. 

Extremely happy with it!


----------



## Clint

*Sunsun Replacement pads*

Hey all, E-Bay has a lot of replacement filter pads listed now. Just search "sunsun" and there are quite a few postings. Most are 3-4 for $10 or so. For the 302-304b models. The seller is "kool_goods"

Saw a couple posts asking about pads for them, thought I'd toss that in.

I currently have a Odyssea CFS4 (a.k.a. Jebo 838) on one of my tanks, but I am thinking of the smaller sized sunsun for my 29 gallon tank. It's in the bedroom and a silent filter is a must. Sunsun sounds like it will be a good choice.

I was going to just get another Aquaclear. But the smaller sunsun is about the same price as a new AC50 and has the surface skimmer. hmm, a medium sized HOB, or beefy canister... 
Only down side, the tank is on a dresser, no where to stash the sunsun.


----------



## caall99

so am i sun sun pimp #35 then?


----------



## Loubard

Got 2 sunsun jvp-102's (wave makers) and very happy with them. 

(no I don't want to be part of your club just informing you about my experience with sunsun :tongue


----------



## Clint

My "3 stage external aquarium canister filter" is in the mail en-route to my house.. 

I paid $60 after shipping and the seller is shipping some media with it (bio balls, ceramic rings, and a bag of carbon).


----------



## HouseofZoo

Clint, don't be disappointed if yours arrives without the bio-balls. Mine arrived today with ceramic rings, carbon and a bag of something resembling small lava rock. Regardless more media will be needed for sure. I ended up adding a box of fluval biomax in with my existing aquaclear biomax from my Magnum HOT to the ceramic rings that came with the filter and really have enough room to add more in that tray if I wanted to. 

BTW, are you claiming #36 making me #37?

Question for those running the 302. Am I doing something wrong? There really doesn't seem to be much flow in comparison to the Magnum HOT I replaced. Did I load too much media inside or is the decrease in flow due to the smallish sized intake and output?

Side note: I was sort of shocked to see how small and flimsy the input and output bars are. I think these will be replaced as soon as my bank account recovers from my shopping spree of late.


LOVE LOVE LOVE how quiet this thing is though, no more rattling Magnum in the background requiring a "Can you turn the TV up"? roud:

I'm claiming SunSun Pimp #36


----------



## bigboij

^^^ how packed do you have it?, i have mine with sponges/rings and balls on the bottom, middle packed with pot scrubbers, and the top is packed tight with filter floss and purgian bag.

I get pretty good flow.


----------



## HouseofZoo

bigboij said:


> ^^^ how packed do you have it?, i have mine with sponges/rings and balls on the bottom, middle packed with pot scrubbers, and the top is packed tight with filter floss and purgian bag.
> 
> I get pretty good flow.


Bottom: Biomax (fluval, aquaclear from HOT and rings the sunsun came with)
Middle: Blue medium pore sponge that came with filter, the filter sleeve from my HOT Magnum and one white floss type that came with filter
Top: 2 more white floss type that came with the filter with 2 purigen bags in between them

I also have a pre-filter sponge on the intake and I'm using the skimmer feature. Would this effect my flow? LOVE the skimmer

I guess I'm just surprised or not used to the difference between the two filters. I had a DIY spray bar attached to my HOT using 3/4" pvc and actually had quite a bit of flow, if not too much, that my serpaes loved to swim in up the front of the tank. The new spray bar doesn't seem to create near the current I had before. I thought maybe the small tubes were restricting the flow. I've never seen such a tiny spray bar on such a large filter...lol. I realize there's a big difference between the HOT and the Sunsun when it comes to head pressure and I expected a small difference, but this seems quite different especially since the Sunsun is rated a little higher than the HOT. When doing small water changes on my tank with the HOT, if water level was below the spray bar, it would spray water maybe an inch from the front glass before falling. After starting up the Sunsun the water level dropped below the spray bar and it was only pushing the water maybe halfway across the tank (12" tank depth).

Maybe this is just how it is, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong before letting it go as is.

It's so quiet though, every time I walk by the talk I peek at the surface to make sure water is still moving.

Anyhow, sorry for the long post, I'm sure I'm over analyzing.


----------



## Clint

Man, my Filter shipped fast, i just received it today (wish my order of shrimp would have been shipped that fast, I'm afraid they will be stuck in the post office over the weekend)

Everything looks good except one of the base "feet" is broken off.. lets hope i ordered from a good seller and they will fix this.


----------



## Clint

I found the little rubber foot stuck in the packaging, tossed a little glue on it to keep it from falling out and tested out the filter.

This thing is much nicer than my Odyssea (Jebo) in the reguards that it pushes out all the air that may be left in the canister after starting. On my Odyssea i have to get it running, then release one of the clips to let the air (and then water) shoot out around the seal.

Another bonus, it is super quiet, even standing over it I couldn't hear it running over the gushing water in the 5 gallon bucket it was filtering. (the odyssea has a bit of a hum I can hear easily while close, but it's impeller is also twice the size of the sunsun's)


----------



## tuffgong

Welcome to the club! Feels good to get a top notch filter for so cheap. Just for the record I'm still in love with both of my SunSuns! I hope to get another one soon for my 55 backup my Eheim.


----------



## mrchach

Im claiming... *drumroll*

SUN SUN PIMP #39 WUT WUT!!!:icon_cool:bounce:

hey what size is the inside diamater for our sun sun tubing?


----------



## Clint

HouseofZoo said:


> Clint, don't be disappointed if yours arrives without the bio-balls. Mine arrived today with ceramic rings, carbon and a bag of something resembling small lava rock. Regardless more media will be needed for sure. I ended up adding a box of fluval biomax in with my existing aquaclear biomax from my Magnum HOT to the ceramic rings that came with the filter and really have enough room to add more in that tray if I wanted to.
> 
> BTW, are you claiming #36 making me #37?
> 
> Question for those running the 302. Am I doing something wrong? There really doesn't seem to be much flow in comparison to the Magnum HOT I replaced. Did I load too much media inside or is the decrease in flow due to the smallish sized intake and output?
> 
> Side note: I was sort of shocked to see how small and flimsy the input and output bars are. I think these will be replaced as soon as my bank account recovers from my shopping spree of late.
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE how quiet this thing is though, no more rattling Magnum in the background requiring a "Can you turn the TV up"? roud:
> 
> I'm claiming SunSun Pimp #36


Sorry I missed your post.

It did come with 12 or so bio balls, a nice zippered media bag of some crappy natural bio media (shells, broken coral bits, a few chips of wood, and what not that i can't use, the coral raises ph i think) and a finer mesh zipper bag of some carbon pellets.


How do you guys load your canisters, my Odyssea came with a floss pad over the coarse bio sponge, this one came with the sponge first, then the filter pad, the rest of the media was the same order wise kinda: tray two is coarse bio media and filter pad, tray 3 is medium bio media and a filter pad, the Odyssea has another tray for fine media(or carbon if you use that) and a filter pad, (I never use the carbon unless i get cloudy water, I just swapped it out for some AC biomax that I couldn't use in my AC 70 because the bag it came in broke)

I had thought about doing 2 coarse sponges in tray one, two filter pads in tray two, then mixed bio media and the third filter pad in tray three. The pads are so thin it'd leave room for carbon in tray 2 if I ever needed it.


----------



## Clint

mrchach said:


> Im claiming... *drumroll*
> 
> SUN SUN PIMP #39 WUT WUT!!!:icon_cool:bounce:
> 
> hey what size is the inside diamater for our sun sun tubing?


The I.D. is 5/8" on both tubes.


----------



## mrchach

I load my sunsun like...

3 coarse pads to fill bottom tray
middle tray has 20 biostars 
top tray is full of eheim fine floss


----------



## HouseofZoo

HouseofZoo said:


> Bottom: Biomax (fluval, aquaclear from HOT and rings the sunsun came with)
> Middle: Blue medium pore sponge that came with filter, the filter sleeve from my HOT Magnum and one white floss type that came with filter
> Top: 2 more white floss type that came with the filter with 2 purigen bags in between them


Who's #37 and #38?


----------



## Clint

HouseofZoo said:


> Who's #37 and #38?


Well i assumed I was 37 since you claimed 36.


----------



## Clint

Just some proof that i have my "Perfect" filter. 

I keep my waterlevel too high for the skimmer, I had to stick a wine bottle cork under the intake tube to raise it up a bit and then i bent the prongs up a little to increase the flow into the skimmer slightly, works great now. Has a nice little funnel of surface water flowing into it.

I didn't use the carbon or the bag of broken coral looking stuff, I bought a box of fluval biomax ceramic rings and put that in the bottom tray, and the bio balls in the middle with a white filter pad in each tray with the sponge on the very top. I might have to use some poly fill to slow the flow though, when ever one of my fish get in front of the return they get shot half way across the tank. (although it is rather entertaining to watch)


----------



## Clint

Well this 302 seems a bit too much for my 29 gallon tank, the tank is to narrow to use both spraybar sections along the side like I normally do. With just one spraybar section on it the current in my tank is pretty rough. I think I'll have to run the spraybar along the back wall instead just to calm things down. I did have it pointed up about 45 degrees, but today I decided to see how things flow with it pointed down. It really stirred up all the old food for the intake to grab, maybe I'll do that once a week just to clean out the tank bottom.


----------



## tuffgong

U could make the holes on the spraybar larger if you wanted to reduce the flow. An inline ball valve on the output hose will also do the trick. I have my 302 on a 10 gallon and the flow is tremendous, but the Panda cory's in the tank don't seem to mind. I just have one spraybar attached and it is pointing upwards to the surface. I have only cleaned it once in six months and the flow is still pretty strong even though the tank is heavily planted.


----------



## bigboij

Clint if your only using the media that came with it and not packing it full of something it is gonna have crazy flow, get some floss, or pot scrubbers, and fill it up.


----------



## caall99

sunsun pimp 38! even though i got this thing 3 months ago... eh w/e. running perfectly fine on a 20 tall tank!


----------



## Clint

Yea, only running the floss pads and sponge that came with it along with some bio balls and ceramic rings. I have more bio balls on their way(it came with 13, only fills up half the basket) I might see what breaking up the rings and adding more would do, would add more surface area and flow restriction I'd think.

Adding the 2nd spray-bar section slowed the flow down a lot, but it's now blowing from back to front instead of from left to right. It still makes ripples in the surface, but now doesn't look like there is a tornado approaching in the tank.


----------



## j30167

I have the 303b with the uv sterilizer in it need to change the uv bulb, does anyone know what bulbs will fit.


----------



## mysticalnet

sun sun pimp #40?  actually shhh we should not tell so much about these great sunsuns, then the price of these great filters might be bumped up!!!


----------



## Shawnts106

YAY! so these fit the 17mm lily pipes right?


----------



## Patriot

im claiming sunsun pimp #41


----------



## HolyAngel

yes! that means i get SunSun Pimp #42, the answer to life, the universe, and everything


----------



## kozlany

I just took a leap of faith and hit the buy it now button. Hope you're all right.


----------



## Gookis

Having received my 303b, I am Pimp numero 43. :red_mouth

Now I have to read through a few posts on the best way to set it up!

I'm pretty pumped! This one came with a bunch of media. White or blue filters in everyone, plus bio balls in another, bio rings, and a bag of carbon in the other two! Pretty cool.

Matt


----------



## Gookis

Well, a 5/8" ID is equal to 15.24mm. Dunno.

Matt




Shawnts106 said:


> YAY! so these fit the 17mm lily pipes right?


----------



## cawolf86

I jumped on the bandwagon and purchased a 302 for my first canister filter ever! I should get it within the week. Can anyone make any recommendations for filter media - preferably available from local stores for a good price? I am not familiar with what normally gets placed in a canister. I currently run a HOB with charcoal, a sponge, and some bio media stuff - though I am not sure I need charcoal as my tank has been cycled for over 5 years and I never read any ammonia.

Advice?

Thanks,
-Andrew


----------



## kozlany

I'm impressed. If it wasn't for plants moving near the spray bar I would never know this thing is running. Not a sound.


----------



## Gookis

Ya, very quiet! Mine is sucking a bit of air at the connection of the inlet "snorkel" and the green tubing. This air builds up in the filter and then discharges through the spray bar in bursts. I'm sure there is a simple solution. I'll have to play with it when I have the time.

Matt


----------



## Gookis

Oh, I've the 303b. Not too much flow for a 57 breeder at all! Filled with Ehiem substrata pro err whatever.


----------



## Gookis

It's probably just the coffee typing but I have one last thought.

The bottom tray on my filter came with a white filter, floss/pad. This pad was not cut to the exact footprint of the filter tray. It was flat on one side leaving about a 1/2" strip of basically bypass. I cut a new piece from some Koi Pond filter material and replaced it.

Was the original piece suppose to be cut that way?...To improve flow?

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## cawolf86

So I actually went to Kool Goods and picked up the filter I bought since I was in the area. It looked like a warehouse out of a bad Chinese movie where they receive drugs. They mainly had car parts though but they were friendly and allowed me to pick it up. Looking forward to setting it up tomorrow.


----------



## HolyAngel

If there is air in it you gently tip the CF from side to side and it all come out.
As for the filter pad.. I'm nit sure it was supposed to be that way, should've covered the whole bottom tray. It'll run fine fully loaded with floss and biomedia


----------



## Gookis

Right on. Thanks!

The problem with the air is that I can see it getting sucked into the intake pipe at the connection of the hose and the intake snorkel. So it's actively sucking air into it and I can't seem to get it stop sucking it in.


----------



## HolyAngel

Gookis said:


> Right on. Thanks!
> 
> The problem with the air is that I can see it getting sucked into the intake pipe at the connection of the hose and the intake snorkel. So it's actively sucking air into it and I can't seem to get it stop sucking it in.


Ah, it's sucking in air where the nut is to tighten the hose into the intake assembly? I did have a bit of issue with that, basically have to push the hose all the way in and while pushing, screw the nut down over it so that by tightening it, it doesn't push out the hose. Takes a lil work but once you get it you shouldn't have to mess with it again.


If however it's the skimmer or sucking in air between the plastic pieces, I'm not so sure as I haven't seen that happen yet.


----------



## Gookis

I checked it late last night. It was too tight. I just loosened the nut and it stopped sucking bubbles in. crazy quiet now.

Thanks for the help!

Matt


----------



## ceiji

just ordered a 500gph with uv.. keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## HungrySpleen

HolyAngel said:


> yes! that means i get SunSun Pimp #42, the answer to life, the universe, and everything


awesome quote. but whats the question? :hihi:


----------



## RipariumGuy

I'll take Pimp #43! I've got a HW-302 on my 40g and loving it.


----------



## JamesHockey

44!


----------



## Gookis

Look back, you guys are #44 and #45.

Looks like you got confused because HungrySpleen quoted #42.

Matt


----------



## JamesHockey

Gookis said:


> Look back, you guys are #44 and #45.
> 
> Looks like you got confused because HungrySpleen quoted #42.
> 
> Matt


Kk thanks for clarification, will fix when I wake up


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Gookis

No problem. 

Matt


----------



## cblwry

Got mine yesterday and putting it together. :biggrin:

It came with: 

bottom tray: 3/4 in. of white filter floss and 18 black bioballs

middle tray: 1/2 in. of white filter floss and some ceramic media

top tray: 3/4 in. each of white floss then 3/4 in. of blue scrubby stuff and a bag of carbon.

Other than putting my Purigen in the top tray do I need to modify this any....or add to?

And one more question...can I be number 46?


----------



## HolyAngel

if you can add more biomax or something like it it won't hurt at all and should add more surface area for the beneficial bacteria, thats what i did. The more the better IMO ^^


----------



## Patriot

cblwry said:


> Got mine yesterday and putting it together. :biggrin:
> 
> It came with:
> 
> bottom tray: 3/4 in. of white filter floss and 18 black bioballs
> 
> middle tray: 1/2 in. of white filter floss and some ceramic media
> 
> top tray: 3/4 in. each of white floss then 3/4 in. of blue scrubby stuff and a bag of carbon.
> 
> Other than putting my Purigen in the top tray do I need to modify this any....or add to?
> 
> And one more question...can I be number 46?


I order two of them and neither one came with a single thin except the thin filter floss. One is the 302 model and the other is the 304b than comes with the uv sterilizer. I wonder is it just the seller or if I just received an older box.  I don't see why you can't be #46


----------



## Patriot

ON the left is the 304B and the right is the 302. You can clearly see the difference in size. Even the hoses are thicker. Right I'm looking for a way to connect the two different sizes by using some sort of joint or adapter because my 20 gallon don't have enough room for two different spray bars and intakes. 









You can see the spiraling design to slow down water to allow more contact to the uv light. I read somewhere that the plastic may not be UV protected so how long would it take to degrade to the point where it is unusable?


----------



## HolyAngel

Probably a few years of running it 24/7. Does it have it's own power cord/switch or is it always on in the 304b?


----------



## Patriot

it has a off/on switch and runs off the same power as the motor.


----------



## Lugnut

*How many should I use?*

I will be ordering the appropriate model(s) for my 60 gallon as soon as I figure out what to get. what would I need for this tank? I also would like to hook it up to a couple of loc line returns. is one filter enough flow for 2 nozzels? any suggestions or ideas so I can get this thing ordered would be helpful.


----------



## RickRS

I finally put the Perfect HW302 I got last month into service. So that makes me a pimp with a stable?.. both SunSun and Eheim. Was looking to save a few bucks and decide to try the low-cost champ. So Pimp #47.

Only got the basic filter media: three 1 inch floss pads. Using lava rock in the first two baskets and one pad. Going to add more loose floss in the last basket when I get another bag from the store.


----------



## nkambae

*only cheers? no jeers?*

The first post in this thread was on or about 12/28/2009. Am I still hearing only cheers after a year and some usage? Or do we have some jeers to hear after some use and abuse by the various SunSun pimps? Enquiring minds want to know. Thanks.

stu


----------



## whizzle

I got my sunsun yesterday and love it so far. This thing is absolutely silent which is awesome because its in my room lol. I guess I'm #48!


----------



## neilshieh

i guess ill be number 49!
what do you mean by dead silent? like if absolutely no noise? like in a dead silent room you won't be able to hear it?
my sunsun has a faint hum but not noticeable unless you get close.


----------



## Nodnarb

ill take #50 
Going to order the 4 stage 525GPH for a lightly to medium planted 90 (that isnt setup yet).
what seller did you use? the one i found is "discountaquatic"
4 stage "Sunsun"

Hmm, i received my filter today, came in a box label aquatop aquatic supplies
LOOKS exactly like a SunSun, no mention of sunsun anywhere though.
The ebay seller is the same one the 3 stage units were purchasded form in this thread.
That said there is no mention of SunSun in the eBay ad either.
Say designed in california, built in china
Its a model cf-500uv
Are yours labeled/called SunSun? or is this common.


----------



## HolyAngel

nkambae said:


> The first post in this thread was on or about 12/28/2009. Am I still hearing only cheers after a year and some usage? Or do we have some jeers to hear after some use and abuse by the various SunSun pimps? Enquiring minds want to know. Thanks.
> 
> stu


Been running strong and silent, still loving it!


----------



## OverStocked

nkambae said:


> The first post in this thread was on or about 12/28/2009. Am I still hearing only cheers after a year and some usage? Or do we have some jeers to hear after some use and abuse by the various SunSun pimps? Enquiring minds want to know. Thanks.
> 
> stu


Yes. Mine is now running on a turtle tank, but love it still.


----------



## kozlany

I'm sitting within 2 feet of mine right now and I don't hear a thing. Lot more noise coming from my computer fan. I have to put my hand on it to tell if its running or watch the plants move by the spray bar.


----------



## nkambae

HolyAngel said:


> Been running strong and silent, still loving it!


For how long have you had the filter?


----------



## HolyAngel

nkambae said:


> For how long have you had the filter?


Almost a year now


----------



## Gookis

I was ready to throw mine out the window when the lower tray jammed at the bottom, the handle broke off while trying to remove the tray, and the spirals inside the UV tube are sharp enough to fillet a nice piece of flesh off your finger should you try to pull the tray out by sticking your fingers through the hole! 

I actually got heart-attack angry at an inanimate object. :icon_redf Oh well.

Matt


----------



## Min8040

I`m new here and I think I`ll be SunSun Pimp #51
I just got my sunsun hw-302 today and I can see a difference to the water already. Much clearer.


----------



## roybo

Sign up Pimp #52.

I've been running my 302B w/UV for 5+ months now and it rocks. Best filter for the Money.

But you can make it work better.

A few observations:

1) The Instructions SUCK! Pics on the side of the box! WTF!
. Inlet Right (At rear with air purge in front)
. Outlet Left (At rear with air purge in front)
. Plumbing= make your own*
2) Get rid of green hose, it grows algae, replace with black hose.
3) Filter basket handles are crap, pull out of baskets or break. Toss 'em in the garbage and use the UV holes to lift 'em out. Reduces restriction of flow too.
4) * Stock plastic plumbing is junk, replace with PVC (paint black) and hard plumb tank to 5/8" flex hose of filter.
5) LUBE all o-rings! Liberally use canola oil or vasaline on top/inlet/outlets!
6) Filtration choices. So Many to choose from. I've listed 6 I've found for the 302B 3tray models. T=Top, M=middle, B= Bottom

a) T=50m pad+scrubbies+100m pad, M=8 scrubbies, B=Sponge(?)+50m pad+flosss
b) T=floss, M=scrubbies, B=biomax rings
c) T= floss, M=biomax rings , B=scrubbies
d) T=sponge, M=bio balls+scrubbies, B= Bio Balls
e) T=Floss, M=Bio balls+rings, B=scrubbies
f) T=50m pad+100m pad+balls/rings, M=scrubbies, B=Sponge(?)+flosss
G) Mine#1) T=50m pad+floss+100m pad, M=50m pad+Biomax rings+50m pad B=50m pad+bio balls+50m pad
H) Mine#2) T=50m pad+floss+100m pad, M=50m pad+Biomax rings+50m pad B=50m pad+ Scrubbies.

I'm still learning how to fine tune this filter for optimum filtration, repost in a couple months. 

Im also looking to pimp my sun-sun (got a couple more) with increased inlet/outlet sizes, pressure meter, basket-o-rings, larger impeller sizes and different filtration combos.

Lets learn how to make these cheap filters work better than the BIG boys. 

Looking for others filtration combos & Ideas.

Pimp # 52 Roy sigining up for duty.


----------



## Tacct

Guess I get to be #53


----------



## mrchach

I have 2 sun sun's

im thinking about getting one of the new models that do 550gph and have a uv

i recently had a problem with one sunsun because of my water hardness constricting the impeller onto the white rod that holds it, i removed the rod and cleaned it a little and it seems to be working fine again

still dead silent can't tell their on by sound. gotta feel them or look at waterflow


----------



## DennisSingh

I'll be #54, I just bought this used so i don't have a manual. I have a quick question though: What is that thing circled in the picture for? it just slides off and on so easily.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito

It is a surface skimmer, it will float right at the surface and help to remove surface film. It slides easily so it can adjust to the level of the water.



StrungOut said:


> I'll be #54, I just bought this used so i don't have a manual. I have a quick question though: What is that thing circled in the picture for? it just slides off and on so easily.


----------



## DennisSingh

thank you. So if I don't need it will I need to plug the hole? Seems like its a double intake. I will mesh the bottom intake to prevent shrimplets from getting sucked in so thats why I ask.


----------



## larams67

StrungOut said:


> I'll be #54, I just bought this used so i don't have a manual. I have a quick question though: What is that thing circled in the picture for? it just slides off and on so easily.


I think that is supposed to be right below the water surface and it sucks in the film that builds up.


----------



## MChambers

*Yes*



StrungOut said:


> thank you. So if I don't need it will I need to plug the hole? Seems like its a double intake. I will mesh the bottom intake to prevent shrimplets from getting sucked in so thats why I ask.


I plugged mine. I suppose you could try it without doing that.


----------



## Patriot

Is anyone having or heard of these filters shutting down? It would be running fine and just stop pumping with power still on. I've taken it apart multiple times to see is something was getting stuck in the impellers but no luck. The magnet was hot but that should be be normal right?


----------



## RickRS

Any tips on priming a HW302? I really struggled to get the prime back after cleaning out the media.


----------



## HolyAngel

the spray bar needs to be above the water surface while you prime. It can definitely take some effort if you have other things inline like a heater or UV or something.

The easiest way to prime it is to fill it up with water right after you're done cleaning it and then turn it on. Takes no time to prime. So worth it.


----------



## longrock

I'll take pimp 55, 

I have the model HW-402B, I just love this filter :biggrin:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

I guess that would make me pimp # 56 as of today


----------



## psalm18.2

I don't know what # I am. Been using this filter w/ 4 media baskets for a month now. Love it! I haven't opened it to clean yet, but don't plan on it for some time as I'm using old media to seed it.
Glad too see the above photo. I had no idea what that part was for either. I just kept the plug on that it came w/.


----------



## huhu89151734

Okay, I am not using this filter, yet, but I have been keeping my eyes on this product long time . I just got the chance to chat with one of their managers from the company who makes Sunsun. I did report some issues that people were most consern about, and here are the results:

FOR INSTRUCTION/MANU:
Seem like they kind of knew it, but may thought this is not a big issue, and I dont feel like they are going to find someone to tanslate the instruction better. So perhaps we can make our own English instruction and I can sent it to the manager.

FOR THE PARTS:
They do sell parts in the states. The distributors do have the parts that we can purchase separately for replacement. 

THE NAME:
They put no comments. Even though they seem like dont have an real English name, but their Chinese name is SenSen, or as we always call: SunSun.


----------



## sublimecichlids

*wally world now has sunsun*

First post, but been reviewing for awhile, have a hw-302 for about 2 months, so far works great, water is crystal clear, but just wanted to share looks like wally world is carrying a sunsun, called aquatop. Here's a link http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquatop-C...er-With-UV-Lamp-1ct/16401597?findingMethod=rr


----------



## kevmo911

sublimecichlids said:


> First post, but been reviewing for awhile, have a hw-302 for about 2 months, so far works great, water is crystal clear, but just wanted to share looks like wally world is carrying a sunsun, called aquatop. Here's a link http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquatop-C...er-With-UV-Lamp-1ct/16401597?findingMethod=rr


Interesting. That appears to be the 303B version. The old mid-size model with UV. Evilbay's got it for maybe 20 bucks less, under a couple different labels, including that particular one (CF-400).

This marks the first time I've seen it as an offering in an actual store (in the US, anyway). Gogo SunSun!!!


----------



## h2oaggie

> First post, but been reviewing for awhile, have a hw-302 for about 2 months, so far works great, water is crystal clear, but just wanted to share looks like wally world is carrying a sunsun, called aquatop. Here's a link http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquatop-CF...ndingMethod=rr


Very cool. Now you get Walmart's ridiculous return policy.


----------



## lovemmth

*sun sun*

I have a 20 gallon tank. Can anyone tell me what sun sun filter would be recommended? Thanks


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

felt compelled to add my new setup. that's also my new c02 tank. the blue generic filter pads make GREAT disposable algae scrubbers especially in small places between plants and such. Lovemath that model is the HW-402B which has a 9w uv built in with an on off switch. that, the HW-402A or HW-302 are the smallest option available as far as i know. i have mine on a 29gallon. i believe id buy a bigger one if upgraded tanks. they are rated way higher than what i think they should be able to handle


----------



## psalm18.2

I have the 302 on my 29G as well. Works way better than my old bio wheel HOB.


----------



## lovemmth

So it going to be the 302 on a 20 gallon tank. How are you injecting co2? I currently am using my HOB but I want to remove it. And have had no succes with a power head. Can I inject through the new filter?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

yes you can buy putting it in the intake. the pump will cavitate periodically if you do that and will shorten the life, not to mention make it louder than it should be, but it will work.

i just built a cerge's diy c02 reactor. previously i had to rhinox 1000 diffusers on a t split line. i use pressurized but i had good results with two diy bottles on my 29 gallon.


----------



## genomer

Any thoughts on using the 302 for a 20L iwagumi? I'm a huge fan of intense circulation, but I'd rather not blow my AS all over the tank  Additionally-can online heaters be use with this filter tubing? I'd normally research this myself, but I'm watching my little man solo and have no time. Thanks people!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

AQUATOP CF-400UV Canister Filter Another name for this filter.


----------



## MChambers

*Yup*

The Aquatops sure look the same, but where can you get parts?


----------



## lipadj46

My impression is you cannot get parts in the USA. I've tried to contact kool goods on ebay and they never get back to me. If my HW-404b ever dies I will buy a name brand canister.


----------



## lovemmth

I know this has been asked. I have ordered a sunsun 302 for my 20 gallon tank. What should I use for media? I am currently using in my HOB just poly filling. I have seen pot scrubbers and poly fill. Does the water flow from bottom to top?. Im thinking bio balls then pot scrubbers then poly fill ? any suggestions


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

Itz been explained that less dense media is better. Coarse mediagives you a higher flow and traps debris that isn't easily broken down by bacteria but everything for the most part should be handled biologically


----------



## longrock

If you are in the UK you can get the parts from here All Ponds Solutions
they only list the impeller, bulb and quartz sleeve the rest you need to email or phone them. :icon_lol:


----------



## lovemmth

One last question (hopefully). My filter comes tomorrow what is everyone using as a prefilter? On my other tanks I am using a fluval prefilter sponge that wont fit on the new filter. And also on another a old piece of nylons. What would everyone suggest?


----------



## psalm18.2

Mine came w/ media. I added the blue batting shown above as it was established/cycled. You can throw your batting in there.
Mine came w/ bio balls, lava rock, sponge material, and polishing filter.


----------



## jeffvmd

genomer said:


> Any thoughts on using the 302 for a 20L iwagumi? I'm a huge fan of intense circulation, but I'd rather not blow my AS all over the tank  Additionally-can online heaters be use with this filter tubing? I'd normally research this myself, but I'm watching my little man solo and have no time. Thanks people!


I have mine in a 20Long and flow is not really too much for it although i made a spraybar spanning the tank length.
The tube is 5/8" size I think so you can use an inline heater like the hydor inline for it.



psalm18.2 said:


> Mine came w/ media. I added the blue batting shown above as it was established/cycled. You can throw your batting in there.
> Mine came w/ bio balls, lava rock, sponge material, and polishing filter.


Lucky you got the one with media. When mine came in it only has like 3 white floss pads with it and had to buy a fluval prefilter media and some biomax.


----------



## lovemmth

Prefilter in question is the one on the end of the intake tube. Thanks


----------



## jeffvmd

The intake of the sunsun is a bit odd as it bulges out so you can't use the regular prefilter sponges like the fluval.
If you don't mind the looks, you can probably get a big enough sponge block (like coarse sponges used in filters) that can accomodate the intake strainer.
Cut a slit with a sharp knife in the middle of the block wide and deep enough to cover the whole strainer.
Or probably some pantyhose to cover the entire strainer end then ziptied.


----------



## HouseofZoo

Ok, so I have a co2 reactor plumbed into the output of my sun sun. Ever since upgrading my lighting and finally achieving pearling I get loudness, as if there is air in my filter. Every now and then the filter "burps" itself, but then the air gets trapped in the reactor. In order to silence it, I have to detach my reactor from the bracket and flip it upside down to burp it. Then I get silence for a short time and then it starts all over again. 

I've checked all of my connections to be sure I'm not sucking air from hoses, so my only guess is that the filter is sucking in all the oxygen.

Am I just plain wrong on this or am I on to something? How can I stop this, it's driving me crazy!!!


EDIT: Ok nevermind, apparently my skimmer was sucking air. I removed the float for giggles and it hasn't done it since.


----------



## lexbomb

I bought a sunsun 304b with the uv sterilizer and when I got it the glass sleeve was broken. Now horrid eBay seller is refusing to send me a new sleeve unless I send the whole filter back at my cost, why no f-ing idea!! So I contacted disputes and the seller has now refunded me my money back, now I dont really care about the uv I just want to use my filter.
So any ideas what we happen if I just fill it up with out the glass sleeve on? Or any ways to patch it up


----------



## wespastor

OK, I just found this thread

I have been pimpin SunSuns for over a year now and bought my second one a few months ago. I love these filters. I plan to use then in a fish room I am planning.

I have no idea where in the numbering we are. What would my sunsun pimp number be?


----------



## bat_billy

Do they have a website? Do they have an ebay store? A catalog even? I'm always in the market for different equipment but I am only able to find peace meal stuff not a comprehensive listing of their products.


----------



## wespastor

bat_billy said:


> Do they have a website? Do they have an ebay store? A catalog even? I'm always in the market for different equipment but I am only able to find peace meal stuff not a comprehensive listing of their products.


 
Yes, they have site but it's geared toward high volume purchasers that want to buy by the tens thousands of units not just one or even a few hundred. And it has been a great while since I visited that site so I have no idea what the link might be. The best source for casual buyer is eBay.

Choose your seller at your own discretion. There are a couple of them that are really good and of late I heard of someone's bad experience with a seller, but that is not the norm. Just be sure to read and understand the terms of the sale before you actually by.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## btimmer92

what is the big deal with sunsuns, should I get one?


----------



## OverStocked

lipadj46 said:


> My impression is you cannot get parts in the USA. I've tried to contact kool goods on ebay and they never get back to me. If my HW-404b ever dies I will buy a name brand canister.


Or you could buy ANOTHER 404b for cheaper than it would have cost you for the first "brand name" filter. 

You could likely buy 3 of them before you've paid for your brand name filter. And to boot, have you ever looked at replacement part pricing? The eheim already cost me 200 dollars, 45 bucks for an impeller? lol


----------



## OverStocked

btimmer92 said:


> what is the big deal with sunsuns, should I get one?


Did you read any of this thread???????????????????/ 215 posts and the answer is in there about 100 times. They are good, quality filters for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## wespastor

btimmer92 said:


> what is the big deal with sunsuns, should I get one?


It's a matter of cost vs. preference for me. Sometimes price wins and you get better than expected.

I hear a lot of talk about how some other brand(s) have the resoures for parts and what not ... but if your needing parts is it really worth it? The only real wear part on these filters seems to be the impeller and most ebay sellers have replacememts for that. The "O" rings ... well one should be really careful. As for me I use Plumbers silicone grease on it at every separation and clean the "O" ring seal really well after disasseebly.

It's really all about care and maintenance. The units are weak in the instruction department, so one should be well versed in the general mechanics of a canister filter ... even if one were not, there are plenty of us here that are more than willing to lend a hand.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Mr. Appleton

I've actually used the sponge that goes INSIDE the ZooMed 501 as a prefilter sponge for my SunSun; it works as if it were made for it  



jeffvmd said:


> The intake of the sunsun is a bit odd as it bulges out so you can't use the regular prefilter sponges like the fluval.
> If you don't mind the looks, you can probably get a big enough sponge block (like coarse sponges used in filters) that can accomodate the intake strainer.
> Cut a slit with a sharp knife in the middle of the block wide and deep enough to cover the whole strainer.
> Or probably some pantyhose to cover the entire strainer end then ziptied.


----------



## RickRS

The weak link of the filters are the cheap baskets and basket handles. 

Don't have a photo, but the plastic on the bottom basket that the handle latches/catches wore away on mine. Took a lot of work to get the basket out with the handle catch in that condition. To ensure I can get the basket out next time, I replace the handle with a 1/4 inch polyester cord. Just in one side of the handle cutout in the basket, under the basket, and out the other side of the handle cutout, and tied the two end together.


----------



## coil1002

Great idea. I have problems getting my bottom basket out too I am going to try this 

Thanks :icon_smil



RickRS said:


> The weak link of the filters are the cheap baskets and basket handles.
> 
> Don't have a photo, but the plastic on the bottom basket that the handle latches/catches wore away on mine. Took a lot of work to get the basket out with the handle catch in that condition. To ensure I can get the basket out next time, I replace the handle with a 1/4 inch polyester cord. Just in one side of the handle cutout in the basket, under the basket, and out the other side of the handle cutout, and tied the two end together.


----------



## lipadj46

OverStocked said:


> Or you could buy ANOTHER 404b for cheaper than it would have cost you for the first "brand name" filter.
> 
> You could likely buy 3 of them before you've paid for your brand name filter. And to boot, have you ever looked at replacement part pricing? The eheim already cost me 200 dollars, 45 bucks for an impeller? lol


Sure but it still would be nice to get some spare parts for the sunsuns. As much as I like the 404b's it would be nice if they pushed more water (especially seeing how big they are), I'm not sure I believe the 530gph. It would also be nice if the motors were more efficient. When I get my 150 gallon this fall I will probably get an FX5 and use that along with the 404b.


----------



## lexbomb

Add me to the club my two 304b's are up and running, also any ideas on slowing down flow, it's a bit crazy on my 30gal


----------



## lipadj46

lexbomb said:


> Add me to the club my two 304b's are up and running, also any ideas on slowing down flow, it's a bit crazy on my 30gal


fill it up with seachem matrix takes about 4 liters


----------



## wespastor

lexbomb said:


> Add me to the club my two 304b's are up and running, also any ideas on slowing down flow, it's a bit crazy on my 30gal


You can put a PVC Ball valve on the out flow tube to get the flow wher you want it to be.

It cost about $12.00 (US) for the whole set-up with the ball valve and burr fittings.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## zainey_04

I would like to join the SunSun pimp club but, need suggestion on which one to get for my 45 gallon.


----------



## wespastor

zainey_04 said:


> I would like to join the SunSun pimp club but, need suggestion on which one to get for my 45 gallon.


I would go with a 3 stage (302) w/o a UV sterilizer. easy 4 use has them.

and the impeller (Part) as well. Not a necessary purchase up front just letting you know they do have the part should you want our need it. "O" ring seal is a different story however so you will want to take extreme care of it.

I would suggest getting a small tin of silicone plumbers grease for the "O" ring seal ... It's very likely that it will come with that on it but you will want to reapply it after you clean the filter.

If you want UV sterilization go for a separate attachment at a rating more suited to the size and flow of your tank.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

did i read that correctly, there is a store that sells the impellers?


----------



## wespastor

HD Blazingwolf said:


> did i read that correctly, there is a store that sells the impellers?


Yes The seller I get my SunSun's from ... easyforuse they have a 99.6 positive feedback rating and they are a Top Seller.

[Ebay Link Removed]

Unless I am mistaken the impeller is $17.00(US) + shipping. They do not have it posted separately you will have to ask about that specifically.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

WOW SPECTACULAR! thank you. not that i need one but its nice to know i can get one


----------



## lipadj46

I'll probably just get one as a backup to have around. I messaged them and will post when I hear back


----------



## wespastor

lipadj46 said:


> I'll probably just get one as a backup to have around. I messaged them and will post when I hear back


 That's great!! I would advise that you get it running in a bucket just to be sure that it actually works before you just shelve it for the back-up system. I have never heard of a unit that came not working but there is always a first time ... better to be safe than sorry. Return/exchange times are very limited.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## lipadj46

is the assumption that the HW-3xx and the comparable HW-4xx filters use the same impellers?


----------



## zainey_04

Thanks for the info


----------



## zainey_04

Would this be the correct one?
http://cgi.ebay DOT COM /AQUARIUM-FISH-TANK-EXTERNAL-CANISTER-POWER-FILTER-100-G-/300457921388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f4b00b6c#ht_4771wt_989

And since this will be my first canister filter. What type of filter media should i put in there?


----------



## wespastor

Well since we cannot see the spific Sunsun, I am going to assume its the right one if it looks like these:





































It comes with three (3) pads that can be used on top of your own media as an extra source for BB to Grow on.

As for additional media One can use scubbies found at the dollar store 6 -8 for $1.00. Then use Some sort of polishing media course pad and Quilt Batting or poly fill. Quilt batting cut to size is better.


----------



## zainey_04

Yupp that's the one. Is there any specific tray a specific media should go in.


----------



## wespastor

zainey_04 said:


> Yupp that's the one. Is there any specific tray a specific media should go in.


The water goes from the bottom to the top. So you would want the course stuff on the bottom and the medium stuff in the middle and the top for fine polishing media.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Patriot

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Itz been explained that less dense media is better. Coarse mediagives you a higher flow and traps debris that isn't easily broken down by bacteria but everything for the most part should be handled biologically



mmmmmm didn't think of that, maybe i should experiment with this to see how much flow i can get. I packed mines thinking that it would make the water clearer, i guess that explains the cut flow.


----------



## zainey_04

Received my 302 and set it up. That was the easy part but I'm running into some problems. 1: the filter is making noises as if it still has air in the canister. I'm thinking I either didn't prime it right or I didnt get a good seal


----------



## Patriot

zainey_04 said:


> Received my 302 and set it up. That was the easy part but I'm running into some problems. 1: the filter is making noises as if it still has air in the canister. I'm thinking I either didn't prime it right or I didnt get a good seal


try re priming it again if not just wait until it removes all the air its self. I had the same problem too when I started.


----------



## zainey_04

Patriot100% said:


> try re priming it again if not just wait until it removes all the air its self. I had the same problem too when I started.



Thats good to know. And I'm guessing that's also why I have very low flow coming out from the spray bar.


----------



## lipadj46

zainey_04 said:


> Thats good to know. And I'm guessing that's also why I have very low flow coming out from the spray bar.


try tipping the canister forward and back a few times so the air pocket moves towards the output. I rock mine back and forth a bunch of times and pump the primer to get rid of the air.


----------



## RickRS

The filter impeller will rattle a lot until air is out of the system. If the filter is pumping water but rattling and you want to help it along, pump the primping button a few times while the filter on to push the air out.


----------



## wespastor

Also, Are you using the surface skimmer/ If so, it may introduce air into the system. Try it with the simmer. Reprime ... etc.

Just some thoughts.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## zainey_04

RickRS said:


> The filter impeller will rattle a lot until air is out of the system. If the filter is pumping water but rattling and you want to help it along, pump the primping button a few times while the filter on to push the air out.


I did that once and it made a gurgling noise so I stopped cause I didn't know what I was doing. 



lipadj46 said:


> try tipping the canister forward and back a few times so the air pocket moves towards the output. I rock mine back and forth a bunch of times and pump the primer to get rid of the air.


Good idea I'll try that. 




wespastor said:


> Also, Are tou using the surface skimmer/ If so, it may introduce air into the system. Try it with the simmer. Reprime ... etc.
> 
> Just some thoughts.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Wes


I am using that skimmer but, not the floating part so the skimmer is fully submerged


----------



## zainey_04

I've tried all the suggestions and I'm still getting noise from the impeller. I've noticed if I lean the canister over to one side a little too far water leaks out. So I'm once again thinking I'm not getting a good seal even though I used a fair amount or petroleum jelly.


----------



## wespastor

Do you have the trays stacked and oriented correctly and aligned with the holes in the top?

They only go in one way even though they fit in the bottom any which way.

Sorry that you are having this trouble.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## RickRS

wespastor said:


> Do you have the trays stacked and oriented correctly and aligned with the holes in the top?


Good pointer for zainey_4, wespastor. I almost everytime forget to watch for the holes in the tray to line up with the hole in the power head.


----------



## zainey_04

Yes I have double checked the trays and all the holes are lined up. I've also used the leaky seal by using way to much petroleum jelly. No matter how much I shake the canister all of the air does not get removed


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

check ur tubing?? any possible air being sucked in on the in side? also if ur flow is faster out than it is in. pumps will cavitate. make sure the inflow side is well under the waterline. deeper is better.. clear bubbles from the curve of the inflow


----------



## zainey_04

HD Blazingwolf said:


> check ur tubing?? any possible air being sucked in on the in side? also if ur flow is faster out than it is in. pumps will cavitate. make sure the inflow side is well under the waterline. deeper is better.. clear bubbles from the curve of the inflow


No I don't believe any air is getting in from the tubing. The inflow is all the way down next the gravel. Also I'm using half of the spray bar instead
Of the full if that makes any difference.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

no you can restrict outflow. 
on the opposite, pumps use gravity/siphon to increase their power. if they are not built to be used without siphon then they have what's known as head pressure and siphon lead.
if your lead pressure is lower than your output, you get cavitation which is where the air molecules in the water vaporize and form pockets of air.
it will create noise and damage the pump over time.

i'd also try getting pure silicone grease instead of petroleum jelly. pet jelly will over time break down the rubber seal.. silicone is inert and also will not harm fishies if u get too much  its also thicker


----------



## A643578

How do you guys get the baskets in/out of the canister? It takes me about 5 minutes or so to take out the bottom tray since they are made or rather thin plastic and I don't want to break it.

Also, I inject CO2 through the intake and it burps bubbles every 10 minutes or so. I guess there is some sort of bypass due to the basket system the filter uses. I'm using aquaclear hob sponges as my media for 2 baskets and the polishing pads that the filter came with in the top basket. 

Haven't had any leaks or loud noises besides that. I keep pressing on the button until all the air is cleared out. Also, make sure the baskets snap together, then put them inside the filter. 

Had the 302 filter for about 3 months.


----------



## zainey_04

Ill give silicone grease a try and I guess I'll keep pressing the button till
All the air is out.


----------



## m00se

zainey_04 said:


> Ill give silicone grease a try and I guess I'll keep pressing the button till
> All the air is out.



Gunk toilet gaskets are made out of pure bees wax. It's a very good sealer, inert in H2O, and lubricates as it seals. Best of all worlds. 

Also, $1.49 for 8 ozs. :hihi:


----------



## lipadj46

I received my spare impeller for my 404b from the ebay seller mentioned earlier, its the same impeller as the 304b. Its nice to have a spare.


----------



## zainey_04

m00se said:


> Gunk toilet gaskets are made out of pure bees wax. It's a very good sealer, inert in H2O, and lubricates as it seals. Best of all worlds.
> 
> Also, $1.49 for 8 ozs. :hihi:


I think I'll give this a try since I've had no luck locating silicone grease in my area. Btw where do you buy yours? Everything I've found is way more than $1.49 per 8oz


----------



## m00se

Lowes or Home Depot

http://www.lowes.com/pd_24390-1409-G236D_4294822054_4294937087_?productId=3133225&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Wax%2BRings_4294822054_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

There are others I'm sure - just make sure they're made out of bees wax :icon_wink

They don't sell them by weight. I know that the ring above is 8 oz because it fits perfectly in an 8 oz Helluva Good Port 
Wine Cheese Food container. Grin.


----------



## zainey_04

Thanks a bunch. One last question, how do I apply this to my filter to achieve a good seal?


----------



## m00se

Coat the O-rings and put a small amount on the ends of the barbs with your finger.


----------



## joekidwell

Anyone know the length of the spray bar?


----------



## RickRS

The length of mine, including the right angle connector, is 13 3/4 inches.


----------



## joekidwell

Thanks, I have one on its way was just wondering it it could be mounted on the side of my tank...I only have 12" to work with so im either gonna have to just use one tube and drill the holes bigger or cut the two to fit.


----------



## joekidwell

*sunsun*

I got my SunSun 302 today and I'm very impressed. My water is crystal clear and the surface skimmer works great, that alone is worth the 49.00 shipped but as an added bonus its quiet also. I kept it simple after reading about the flow loss other people were having so im just running two filter pads and some cut up green scrubbing pads and its like a fire hose in my 46 gallon.....as long as u don't keep dirty fish or overstock the tank u don't need all that other crap.


----------



## joekidwell

Hey pimps go vote for SunSun in this poll hat just came out. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/143935-dont-afraid-post-your-experience-your.html


----------



## m00se

joekidwell said:


> Hey pimps go vote for SunSun in this poll hat just came out. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/143935-dont-afraid-post-your-experience-your.html


You stoned?


----------



## joekidwell

Maybe


----------



## Patriot

It been out for awhile now, but it wouldn't matter anyways because our choice of filtration is too "cheap" to be considered real competition.


----------



## lexbomb

Hi guys,
I'm going to build an inline co2 reactor and I was wondering what diameter the inside of the tubes are.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

Ahh dang. I thought this was a Pacsun pimp club.


----------



## joekidwell

I was trying to figure out why there were so many complaints that their surface skimmer didn't work and I got it. The skimmer only works in one position, don't know if its just the way I have it set up but it only skims when its on the left side of my intake, as soon as I move it to the right it stops. There is a long slim plastic piece on the inside of the pipe that blocks the flow when moved.


----------



## XueYu

Looks like im 58 i think im counting wrong(I counted 47), but i see a sig with 57
SunSun Pimp #58

I just got my 404B today, for a 200 gallon tank with 500gph. Tossing this into my 100 gallon tank. 

Either way, is it good to turn on the UV for a goldfish tank? I thought a UV was for salt water...


----------



## joekidwell

XueYu said:


> Looks like im 58 i think im counting wrong(I counted 47), but i see a sig with 57
> SunSun Pimp #58
> 
> I just got my 404B today, for a 200 gallon tank with 500gph. Tossing this into my 100 gallon tank.
> 
> Either way, is it good to turn on the UV for a goldfish tank? I thought a UV was for salt water...


47 was taken on page 12 of 19


----------



## XueYu

Ah ok. I think my browser hickupped when I was going post by post.

For my load out in the 404B lets see 
Layer 1: Sponge + CottonFloss with the porous sponge on top and the thick cloth like cotton on bottom
Layer 2: ?????????? 
Layer 3: Carbon ie Charcoal
Layer 4: Bio-Ball or Ceramic Rings

Also need to purchase 
Black tubing (3/4 inch diameter inside, almost 1inch total)
Stated Media above
Plants and Rocks

Currently Running a Bio-wheel to filter the water till I get plants and rocks up then Ill start running my Sunsun. 

So my question is what should be my 4th media, and should I turn on my UV lamp or keep it off? Or your suggestions to change my media around.


----------



## Patriot

XueYu said:


> Ah ok. I think my browser hickupped when I was going post by post.
> 
> For my load out in the 404B lets see
> Layer 1: Sponge + CottonFloss with the porous sponge on top and the thick cloth like cotton on bottom
> Layer 2: ??????????
> Layer 3: Carbon ie Charcoal
> Layer 4: Bio-Ball or Ceramic Rings
> 
> Also need to purchase
> Black tubing (3/4 inch diameter inside, almost 1inch total)
> Stated Media above
> Plants and Rocks
> 
> Currently Running a Bio-wheel to filter the water till I get plants and rocks up then Ill start running my Sunsun.
> 
> So my question is what should be my 4th media, and should I turn on my UV lamp or keep it off? Or your suggestions to change my media around.


I have the same model you do an like it, i had to super stuff it to slow down flow a little. I have purigen, charcoal in the Top, bio media in the next two layers, and fliter floss and pads on the bottom.


----------



## XueYu

wouldnt the filter floss/sponge/filter cloth be better on top cause it is where the water passes first? That way your media last longer? Abit with more frequent rinsing of the top layer?


----------



## lipadj46

XueYu said:


> wouldnt the filter floss/sponge/filter cloth be better on top cause it is where the water passes first? That way your media last longer? Abit with more frequent rinsing of the top layer?


no that is not the way the water flows. It goes bottom to top like in most canisters


----------



## Da Plant Man

SunSun pimp #59 (I think. Correct me if I am wrong).

I almost aqua soiled my self when I saw how big it really was.


----------



## trit0n2003

IM PIMPING SUNSUN 303A!

Quick question to everyone, does anyone know the actual GPH? I know it lists 369 GPH, but i am going to be hooking up a CO2 reactor as i am upgrading to a pressurized system.


----------



## joekidwell

trit0n2003 said:


> IM PIMPING SUNSUN 303A!
> 
> Quick question to everyone, does anyone know the actual GPH? I know it lists 369 GPH, but i am going to be hooking up a CO2 reactor as i am upgrading to a pressurized system.


Take out all the media and media trays and u will get 369 gph everyone will have a different gph due to different media.


----------



## baldy1970

Pimp # 59


----------



## trit0n2003

joekidwell said:


> Take out all the media and media trays and u will get 369 gph everyone will have a different gph due to different media.


awesome thanks!

one more question, what is the diameter of the green hose used for the sunsun? I measured 3/4 inch from the outside, but do you need to measure from the inner wall diameter?


----------



## Patriot

I need help with my 404b. Its has been stopping and starting lately more and more frequently. I don't know if I just have an defective unit or if there's a short in the system. The power is still on when it stops and I know this because I can't still hear it humming and the UV light is still on. Does anyone know what can be causing this?


----------



## BDoss1985

SunSun Pimp here too lol. well 2 50g fish tanks and a 40g turtle tank.. Lovem, for the price you cant beat, I got a 50g oscar tank from a friend of mine and he only had undergravel filter in it. I quickly ordered one of these sunsun filters and it's been up for almost a year now no problems. 

Patriot I had that problem with my turtle tank and it was air being pulled into the line (not a full aquarium) check all connections I used some silicone on the suction so it would hold.


----------



## Patriot

BDoss1985 said:


> SunSun Pimp here too lol. well 2 50g fish tanks and a 40g turtle tank.. Lovem, for the price you cant beat, I got a 50g oscar tank from a friend of mine and he only had undergravel filter in it. I quickly ordered one of these sunsun filters and it's been up for almost a year now no problems.
> 
> Patriot I had that problem with my turtle tank and it was air being pulled into the line (not a full aquarium) check all connections I used some silicone on the suction so it would hold.


I know air isn't being pulled in because there are no bubbles coming out of the spray bar unless they're super tiny. I will check everything again just in case i missed something. I want to remove all media to see if it still does it, and if not then it's stuffed too much.


----------



## terran2k

do you guys have the spray bar on the back or side? on the back, I can use the entire spray bar, on the side I can only use 1/2.


----------



## BDoss1985

I've got mine down the back on the left side to keep water moving in the turtle tank... they are nasty little buggers. in the 40 b only could use half of the bar. the 55g the whole bar is used.


----------



## Hcancino

Is the aqua top canister filters the same as a sunsun


----------



## joekidwell

Hcancino said:


> Is the aqua top canister filters the same as a sunsun


Not 100% sure but I think it is just a different name, their called "perfect outside filter" now on [Ebay Link Removed] know why they keep changing the name but when u order it u get a sunsun


----------



## irishchickadee

Hcancino said:


> Is the aqua top canister filters the same as a sunsun


Yeah it's the same thing, just marketed as a different name. 

This is my aquatop that I just got a few days ago. From what I see, it's identical.


----------



## Patriot

I'm ordering a second unit since my first one is malfunctioning for unknown reasons


----------



## chansman

Hey Guys,
What is the SunSun called now? Looking on Ebay but now sure...thanks


----------



## Daximus

chansman said:


> Hey Guys,
> What is the SunSun called now? Looking on Ebay but now sure...thanks


I believe they are selling as Aquatop now.


Question for any/all of you SunSun/Aquatop owners. I'm thinking about going canister for my new 90 gallon (48x24x18) build I'm putting together. 

Do y'all think this will do...AquaTop CF-500UV Canister Filter with UV9W Sterilizer - 525 gph? Or should I go with AquaTop CF-400UV Canister Filter with UV9W Sterilizer - 370 gph?

Could that be too much flow? Never owned a canister. I've read Overstocked(?)'s review...I'm cool with building my own spray bar and such. Might add an inline heater and reactor down the road...so probably the big one huh?

Any and all suggestions welcome! :icon_mrgr


----------



## h2oaggie

Has anyone found a way to mount the spray bar vertically rather than horizontally? I have a few dead spots in my tank I am trying to eliminate by adjusting the inflow, and a vertical orientation would be great.


----------



## Bahugo

Would the SunSun/Perfect HW 302 be an upgrade from a fluval 105 for a 20 gallon long?


----------



## joekidwell

I believe so, just don't over do it on the media and it will work great.


----------



## sayurasem

chansman said:


> Hey Guys,
> What is the SunSun called now? Looking on Ebay but now sure...thanks



try 3 stage external filter


----------



## kevmo911

302, 303, 304 A or B
402, 403, 404 A or B (newer model)

Search in pet supplies.

-2 is the 264gph, -3 is the 370, -4 is the 525
-A is without a UV, -B is with a UV

For the very basic 302A, do a search for filter or canister filter and head to the $50-55 shipped range.


----------



## Naekuh

i have a 303B.... there not bad filters... looks like a OEM marineland.  

Oh the UV is meh.... i dont recommend u guys getting the UV, i bought mine with it without doing enough research.


----------



## psalm18.2

They are now sold as the brand "Aquatop". I just p/u one of their heaters.


----------



## oosurfin

im part of the club i have a PERFECT hw-404B not bad so far I like the flow on my 40 breeder via the spray bar. I know for sure that I am not getting 100% media pass through because I am finding little bits of plant matter in the holes of the spray bar.


----------



## Patriot

oosurfin said:


> im part of the club i have a PERFECT hw-404B not bad so far I like the flow on my 40 breeder via the spray bar. I know for sure that I am not getting 100% media pass through because I am finding little bits of plant matter in the holes of the spray bar.


Yeah I'm finding the same thing too. I thought that it was just me.


----------



## oosurfin

any idea how to fix it? I made sure all my trays locked really well but that hasn't changed anything. 

another thing about the surface skimmer for anyone having trouble. my intake pipe has horizontal rings around(think stack of lifesavers) it that the skimmer part slides over. If I don't have the slide part slightly in between those notches it wont skim.


----------



## Patriot

i would like to know how to fix it also. i think the water is getting bypassed through the hole for the uv light somehow. I don't understand how if the water flows to the bottom first then move up.


----------



## mott

All basket filters will bypass at some point, the only ones that won't are the Eheim classic's or similar type where no baskets are used and the media goes right to the canister walls. There is no way to bypass then. I'm not sure how to fix your problem tho, I used to have a cascade 1000 where I had to stuff floss down the sides of the baskets to help with bypass.


----------



## oosurfin

I personally didn't have any bypass issues with my rena filstar xp2 back when I had that. There was a special lid on the top basket that was well fitted with a gasket around where it met the lid/motor/output. My guess is patriot is probably right about where the bypass is happening. There could be some bypass along the sides as well I guess.


----------



## reefdiver

SUNSUN Pimp #60 I think, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## joekidwell

baldy1970 said:


> Pimp # 59


Da plant man on post 281 took #59...ur #60


----------



## joekidwell

reefdiver said:


> SUNSUN Pimp #60 I think, correct me if I'm wrong.


Baldy 1970 had his number wrong, ur #61


----------



## NWA-Planted

psalm18.2 said:


> They are now sold as the brand "Aquatop". I just p/u one of their heaters.


Thats what I was thinking, well I have an "aquatop" CF 500, can I still be a pimp haha? Speaking of bypass, I have notice with mine there is some bypass, any ideas on a remedy? maybe some kind of gasketing around the baskets?


----------



## plecostomouse

loving sunsun filters  #62


----------



## oosurfin

forgot to claim a number guess ill take #63


----------



## Daximus

NWA-Planted said:


> Thats what I was thinking, well I have an "aquatop" CF 500, can I still be a pimp haha? Speaking of bypass, I have notice with mine there is some bypass, any ideas on a remedy? maybe some kind of gasketing around the baskets?


I been reading everything there is on the internet for the last two weeks trying to learn about these things. I remember someone, somewhere, on some forum mentioning that they had a little bypass. That persons resolution was to stuff some filter media, floss/pad/sponge etc., around the edges.

I ordered the 500-UV as well, I'm hoping once I see it I'll understand what they meant, lol. I'm also looking to fabricate some brackets for the hoses as they U over the top of the tank like Fluval canisters have...I'll post back if I figure something out.


----------



## Naekuh

can someone tell me how long on average the oring lasts?

ive been taking my canister apart a lot lately... cleaning it... and trying different mediums... i already ordered 2 extra orings incase this one wears out.

but ball park... can someone tell me how long they went though an oring?


----------



## NWA-Planted

Naekuh said:


> can someone tell me how long on average the oring lasts?
> 
> ive been taking my canister apart a lot lately... cleaning it... and trying different mediums... i already ordered 2 extra orings incase this one wears out.
> 
> but ball park... can someone tell me how long they went though an oring?


They should last for quite a while, if you havent already, smear some extra vasoline on the o-ring, its patroluem based so it wont wash off into the water. It will also keep your o-ring conditioned... AND make it slide a lot easier when working with the barrel head.


----------



## Patriot

Naekuh said:


> can someone tell me how long on average the oring lasts?
> 
> ive been taking my canister apart a lot lately... cleaning it... and trying different mediums... i already ordered 2 extra orings incase this one wears out.
> 
> but ball park... can someone tell me how long they went though an oring?


 O-rings can last a very long time if properly lubricated. I pull some off of aircraft engines that been in for years and is reusable if it's in good shape.


----------



## Method

So I've been researching canisters for my 55 gallon with a lot of driftwood and some plants. It seems like SunSun offers the best value. 

I just have two questions: 

1) Should I get a 565 gph model or two 265 gph models? 
2) Is there a 265 gph model with UV? I can't seem to find one on [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Daximus

Method said:


> So I've been researching canisters for my 55 gallon with a lot of driftwood and some plants. It seems like SunSun offers the best value.
> 
> I just have two questions:
> 
> 1) Should I get a 565 gph model or two 265 gph models?
> 2) Is there a 265 gph model with UV? I can't seem to find one on [Ebay Link Removed]



Depends on the size tank. 

I have the 525gph Aquatop CF-500UV (same thing I think) on my 90 and it's doing fine...although I wish I had got 2 of the 370gph CF-400UV versions simply for the flexibility of having two and the flexibility of having two separate spray bars to work the flow situation in my particular tank. I'm trying to avoid the use of a powerhead cause my Discus hate them. 


CF-500 http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-500uv.html

CF-400 http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-canister-filter-cf-400uv.html

These models both have UV, the next one down CF-300UV doesn't. I think SunSun and Aquatop are the same thing...not 100% sure though. Anyways, I e-mailed Truaqua (company selling them) and they were so nice answering my questions I decided to buy from them.

To sum up, nothing wrong with the 500 I got, just in my particular tank I wish I had gotten two smaller filters simply for water flow reasons.


----------



## joekidwell

Method said:


> So I've been researching canisters for my 55 gallon with a lot of driftwood and some plants. It seems like SunSun offers the best value.
> 
> I just have two questions:
> 
> 1) Should I get a 565 gph model or two 265 gph models?
> 2) Is there a 265 gph model with UV? I can't seem to find one on [Ebay Link Removed]


Id just go with the 565 cause after u add media u would only get about 500 gph, if u go with the 2 hw 302's u would only get about 400 gph after media.


----------



## Laura

oosurfin said:


> forgot to claim a number guess ill take #63


Count me in at #64

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naekuh

guys dont get suckered into the uv like most of us did.

UV on a canister is a WRONG place to put a UV filter. 

<-- wish i did research b4 getting the uv version.


----------



## Daximus

Naekuh said:


> guys dont get suckered into the uv like most of us did.
> 
> UV on a canister is a WRONG place to put a UV filter.
> 
> <-- wish i did research b4 getting the uv version.


I would have bought mine with or without UV. It's rated 525 gph, I'd give it 375 when loaded, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Patriot

Naekuh said:


> guys dont get suckered into the uv like most of us did.
> 
> UV on a canister is a WRONG place to put a UV filter.
> 
> <-- wish i did research b4 getting the uv version.


May I ask why it's in the wrong position?


----------



## Naekuh

Patriot100% said:


> May I ask why it's in the wrong position?


if your using a 500gph filter on a UV, you didnt do homework. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daximus

Patriot100% said:


> May I ask why it's in the wrong position?


The 525 model is pushing too much water too fast for the in canister UV to be effective. Proper UV sterilization needs a slower flow allowing more dwell time. Think of UV like a sunburn, if your not in the sun very long your not going to get one. 

The CF-400UV, once loaded, might get a little more benefit...but even then it's probably too fast. 


Again, I would have bought mine either way.


----------



## Patriot

well thats good to know next time I buy my next one.


----------



## Patriot

Also is there a 4 stage model with no UV light?


----------



## Daximus

I think so, but its more expensive if I remember right. Go to truaqua (google it) and look around. They have specs, videos, faq...etc. the site is a little goofy, but the staff is top notch.


----------



## gotwins86

I just bought the 375 gph model without UV on Ebay for $69 bucks with free shipping. A bit cheaper than the 375 gph with UV.


----------



## hbosman

gotwins86 said:


> I just bought the 375 gph model without UV on Ebay for $69 bucks with free shipping. A bit cheaper than the 375 gph with UV.


That's the one I'm interested in. Please update this thread with your opinion.


----------



## JshineTX84

Just joined the club! Sunsun HW-303A
Set it up right out of the box, no leaks or any problems thus far. Intake and spray bar are a bit delicate but i plan to replace those soon anyways.

SUNSUN!


----------



## Rich Conley

Naekuh said:


> if your using a 500gph filter on a UV, you didnt do homework. :thumbsup:


 
If you think the cannister loaded up with media moves anywhere near 500gph....


----------



## Daximus

Rich Conley said:


> If you think the cannister loaded up with media moves anywhere near 500gph....


It's a 9 watt light...it would need to be about ~130 gph to be effective against algae alone and parasites would need much slower flow than that.

It's not pumping 525 gph loaded, but I assure you it's at least double 130 gph. It would probably need to be around 40 watts to be effective.


----------



## Method

Anyone know the difference between the 300 series and the 'new' 400 series?


----------



## Daximus

Method said:


> Anyone know the difference between the 300 series and the 'new' 400 series?


I'm unfamiliar...links?


----------



## mjbn

I got the Sunsun HW-302. Intake and spray bars are a little long for my 20L so I couldn't get the skimmer on but it's working well


----------



## Method

Daximus said:


> I'm unfamiliar...links?


I don't think I can link to eebay, but the description is "200 gallon aquarium canister filter external & 9W UV HW-404B." This is for the 530 gph model. It seems that they just replaced the 304B with the 404B, but I can't see any difference on the sellers site.

*Edit* Looking further I found this: 

"New feature include the handhold, increase the safety, more durable, save energy, and easy to release pressure in the filter."

Not exactly sure what this means...

*Edit #2* Looks like the 400 series also come with a manual!


----------



## tattoolew

So my sun sun powerhead impeller broke, does anyone know a good source to find a replacement?


----------



## Only One Haze

Posted this in the review thread but thought it should go here too...

Thinking about picking one of these up...Would the 302/402 be sufficient for a 30 gallon tank? Or should I go with the 303/403?

Is the 40_ model worth the extra money over the 30_ model? 302 is $55, 303 is $70. 402 is $83 and 403 is $88


----------



## gotwins86

tattoolew said:


> So my sun sun powerhead impeller broke, does anyone know a good source to find a replacement?


http://www.truaqua.com/replacement-filter-parts.html


----------



## Only One Haze

Only One Haze said:


> Thinking about picking one of these up...Would the 302/402 be sufficient for a 30 gallon tank? Or should I go with the 303/403?
> 
> Is the 40_ model worth the extra money over the 30_ model? 302 is $55, 303 is $70. 402 is $83 and 403 is $88


Anyone?


----------



## Patriot

I wouldn't get the 4 basket model that comes with the UV light. Why would anyone really need 4 baskets in a planted tank. You can always get a inline uv systems if you want one.


----------



## Only One Haze

Okay cool, 30_ it is then. Which would be recommended for a 30 gallon? 302 or 303?


----------



## AnniePN

gotwins86 said:


> I just bought the 375 gph model without UV on Ebay for $69 bucks with free shipping. A bit cheaper than the 375 gph with UV.


Do you have a link? Or can you tell me what to put in the search on ebay because I can't find the model without the UV.


----------



## Only One Haze

search canister filter 303a


----------



## Method

Patriot100% said:


> I wouldn't get the 4 basket model that comes with the UV light. Why would anyone really need 4 baskets in a planted tank. You can always get a inline uv systems if you want one.


Both the 304B and 404B (the big 530 gph models) have four trays. Why is this bad or excessive?


----------



## AnniePN

Only One Haze said:


> search canister filter 303a



Thanks, that worked


----------



## Patriot

Method said:


> Both the 304B and 404B (the big 530 gph models) have four trays. Why is this bad or excessive?


I'm not saying its bad and don't get it. I have the 404b but I realized that 4 baskets was a little much. I have mechanical, biological, and chemical, and a extra tray. They each are so wide and deep and hold sooo much that 4 trays seemed a bit too much. I also learned later on that planted tanks don't need much filtration as the bacteria in the substrate and on the surface of everything else does just what the media in the canister does.


----------



## AnniePN

Patriot100% said:


> I'm not saying its bad and don't get it. I have the 404b but I realized that 4 baskets was a little much. I have mechanical, biological, and chemical, and a extra tray. They each are so wide and deep and hold sooo much that 4 trays seemed a bit too much. I also learned later on that planted tanks don't need much filtration as the bacteria in the substrate and on the surface of everything else does just what the media in the canister does.


Is it possible to leave a tray empty or does that mess up the flow?


----------



## Patriot

Oh yes you can leave it empty if you want to...i just added extra polyflil to help remove extra dirt. I just ordered another 302b. my 404b came with a flaw that i was just unlucky to get.


----------



## gus6464

Has anyone tried their internal uv pumps? I am thinking of picking up the SP5UV.

http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-uv-sterilizing-pump-sp5-uv.html


----------



## Daximus

gus6464 said:


> Has anyone tried their internal uv pumps? I am thinking of picking up the SP5UV.
> 
> http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-uv-sterilizing-pump-sp5-uv.html


I have a Truaqua (same thing) with the UV. They are great affordable cans, but the UV is worthless for the most part. 
To be effective, they would need around a 40 watt UV light given the reported flow rates. Again, great cans, but don't let the UV sell you. 

Anyways, the 525 gph version is doing a splendid job on my 90 gallon.


----------



## gus6464

Daximus said:


> I have a Truaqua (same thing) with the UV. They are great affordable cans, but the UV is worthless for the most part.
> To be effective, they would need around a 40 watt UV light given the reported flow rates. Again, great cans, but don't let the UV sell you.
> 
> Anyways, the 525 gph version is doing a splendid job on my 90 gallon.


Ohh I should have been more specific, I meant the in-tank uv sterilizers with adjustable flow. Their sole purpose is to provide UV.


----------



## Daximus

gus6464 said:


> Ohh I should have been more specific, I meant the in-tank uv sterilizers with adjustable flow. Their sole purpose is to provide UV.


No worries...I was on my phone and didn't follow the link that you did post. 

*face palm* :icon_redf

I haven't used those...however I have been very pleased with everything I have gotten from them. They don't have any bad reviews. I will purchase anything I need from them if they carry it.


----------



## Method

If my count is correct, I'll claim pimp #66!

BTW, the new 'Perfect' 400 series is gray instead of white. Also, my surface skimmer doesn't seem to draw a lot of water. Suggestions?


----------



## AnniePN

Got my SunSun yesterday. I got the 303A. As stated the instructions are poor at best. I am going to do a water change and hook it up today. This is the 375gph model-no UV filter, 68 dollars shipped with three free bags of media(ceramic rings, bio balls, and carbon).


----------



## genomer

I purchased a 302 4 months ago. It's silent, powerful, and performs flawlessly. Quite possibly the best 50 bucks ever spent.


----------



## mjbn

Does anyone know the pipe size of a HW-302? I'm planning on getting a SS prefilter since my fluval prefilter gets clogged after like 2 days..


----------



## Aquaticfan

Running a TruAqua CF300. Its running quiet, and cleans very well very fast. I like it alot and the price was just right. Not the first one of these ive ran. But for the money you cant beat this filtration and its actually good quality. When I bought my first SunSun I was expecting something horrible.. But They actually are built well.


----------



## Nubster

Been thinking about making the jump and grabbing one of these. I want it for my 40B shrimp tank. I'd probably go with the smallest unit since with shrimp I won't have a huge bioload and I don't need a ton of flow. I'll be coupling this with a sponge filter powered by a 110gph powerhead. If I need more flow, which I doubt, I can add a Koralia nano 240 to the tank as well. I think I want it more for water polishing than anything. I'm still reading to figure out the differences in models and which is going to be the better one. I am looking at the CF300, AT200, EF200, and wondering if the DF200 is worth the extra $20+ over the others. Thoughts?


----------



## Aquaticfan

Nubster said:


> Been thinking about making the jump and grabbing one of these. I want it for my 40B shrimp tank. I'd probably go with the smallest unit since with shrimp I won't have a huge bioload and I don't need a ton of flow. I'll be coupling this with a sponge filter powered by a 110gph powerhead. If I need more flow, which I doubt, I can add a Koralia nano 240 to the tank as well. I think I want it more for water polishing than anything. I'm still reading to figure out the differences in models and which is going to be the better one. I am looking at the CF300, AT200, EF200, and wondering if the DF200 is worth the extra $20+ over the others. Thoughts?


When I called the folks at TruAqua pointed me towards the CF300. Really you dont need much more then 3 trays for filtration. As well as if you look at the AT and EF 200 the flow rates are lower. Go with the higher flow rate. You wont be disappointed. Also... The self priming filter pump on the CF is great. Make sure you have zero water in your filter. Get your hoses and in and out all set up. Connect everything but dont plug it in. Then press and hold the button for about 5 seconds and release. It will suck water in and fill up the filter quick. Once filled plug it in and fire it up it will work out any remaining air. The other filters do not have that option and the flow rate will be much to low for 40 gallons I feel.

How I have mine set up.....

Bottom tray is the blue sponge and a cotton filter pad that came with it. Middle tray is Cotton filter pad with some Polly fill and then a large bag of ceramic rings, Top tray is Cotton filter pad and more ceramic rings. I dont use carbon in my planted tanks.


----------



## Nubster

Thanks for the input. I did notice that the only real differences in the others was the number of tray ranging from 3 to 5 but the flow rates were all the same and I think you are right, 3 should be plenty from what I read. I won't be using biomedia since it's just shrimp and I figure between the hardscape, the sponge, and the mechanical stuff I use in the canister, I'll have all the biofiltration I could need. I will probably use course media topped with finer media, floss in the second tray, and the third will be Purigen. Thanks for the input, I think you helped me make my decision.

***EDIT - Order placed for the CF300 ***


----------



## Nubster

Ordered this morning, shipped this evening. Pretty fast turn around. Hope to have by the weekend.


----------



## wGEric

mjbn said:


> Does anyone know the pipe size of a HW-302? I'm planning on getting a SS prefilter since my fluval prefilter gets clogged after like 2 days..


I believe the green hose is 5/8 in. I was able to get it on 3/4 in barb fittings if I put it in hot water to help it stretch.

The black pipe for the intake and spray bar looks like 1/2 in but I haven't measured it.


----------



## MChambers

Found a place selling replacement parts for these filters:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/ViaAqua750CanisterFilter.html


----------



## Krystal907

So I think I get to claim SunSun pimp #67? Just need to figure out how that signature thing works...


----------



## mjbn

Krystal907 said:


> So I think I get to claim SunSun pimp #67? Just need to figure out how that signature thing works...


Press "User CP" on the bar next to "FAQ." >>> Edit Signature


----------



## Krystal907

yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## zainey_04

So I've had my SunSun for quite some time and it's a great little filter. I've only been using the included filter media with the edition of fluval ceramic rings for some time now and it seems the media is starting to break apart. My water used to be clear, but now they're a lot of big and small particles floating around. Its probably time to get some real filter media What do you guys recommend I get?


- Zain


----------



## zainey_04

Anyone?


- Zain


----------



## Nubster

I think it's mentioned somewhere in this thread...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/98858-my-review-sunsun-outside-filter-hw.html

Long but a good read.


----------



## tankies

i have chosen this road as well....and decided to get the aquatop cf300. i cant wait till all my stuff is ready.


----------



## tankies

any suggestions on filter pads for this canister (alternative ones)?


----------



## zainey_04

Nubster said:


> I think it's mentioned somewhere in this thread...
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/98858-my-review-sunsun-outside-filter-hw.html
> 
> Long but a good read.


Thanks! I found what I was looking for. 





tankies said:


> any suggestions on filter pads for this canister (alternative ones)?


Check this out http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/98858-my-review-sunsun-outside-filter-hw.html
There's tons of info there. 

Also can any 5/8" outflow pipe work with these tubes. I wanna try the something other than spray bars. Perhaps the directionnal outflow pipes. 



- Zain


----------



## Nubster

I know some use lily pipes with their SunSun's/canister filters.


----------



## youjettisonme

I use lily pipes with mine. You just need a plastic adapter.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zainey_04

I was leaning more towards jet nozzles from perhaps a filstar filter. 


- Zain


----------



## Secretninja

zainey_04 said:


> So I've had my SunSun for quite some time and it's a great little filter. I've only been using the included filter media with the edition of fluval ceramic rings for some time now and it seems the media is starting to break apart. My water used to be clear, but now they're a lot of big and small particles floating around. Its probably time to get some real filter media What do you guys recommend I get?
> 
> 
> - Zain


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-Premium-Polyester-Fiberfill-16-oz/17808671

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Poly-Fil-Extra-Loft-Quilt-Batting-81-x-96/17808679

One is just fluff, one is sheets you can cut to size. A bag is pretty much a lifetime supply. Make sure you get the 100% polyester stuff. Don't pack it in to tight or you will restrict flow too much. I toss mine when it gets dirty, some people rinse and reuse.


----------



## Only One Haze

Ordered my AquaTop CF-300 this morning!


----------



## Sugardaddy1979

Not sure what number I am, but I just received my 302.


----------



## Nubster

#68 - Sugardaddy1979
#69 - Nubster


----------



## zainey_04

#70 - zainey_04


- Zain


----------



## Only One Haze

Got AquaTop CF-300 today! Will be setting it up tonight!

71 - Only One Haze


----------



## Aquaticfan

Nubster said:


> #68 - Sugardaddy1979
> #69 - Nubster


Hmm I think I would have been right before you Nubster as I got mine then refered you for yours.


----------



## Only One Haze

Love this thing already! Set it up last night and it is so quiet. When I went downstairs this morning I almost freaked out because I didnt hear the air pump going. Then I remembered I switched last night.


----------



## humblepie

Well I got the aquatop 500uv. After some initial problems due to Amazon listing it as new but receiving an original and a replacement in used condition, I kept one after being credited back some cash from Amazon to reflect that I was sent a used product.

So right now it is going on my 60g tank and cycling. Since mine is the 500Uv, which is the same thing as the sunsun 404b, I have 4 trays to fill. I kept the bottom tray as that blue pad (snuck the other one from the other unit), so it's only the coarse blue pad filling the entire bottom tray. Next tray I put in a bunch of pot scrubbers that I stacked on their side. I got like 20 in there I think. Third tray has fluval Biomax rings with one of the white filter floss pads that came with the unit on top. Fourth tray has a bunch of carbon + zeolite chips in some panty hose with another one of the white filter floss pads on top. Seems to be doing great so far. Only media I paid for was the Biomax rings ($25 for two boxes) and the carbon + zeolite mix ($12).

Priming was both simple and a pain. Simple because all you had to do was press that button down, release, wait 2 seconds, and press it again. A pain because I had to do this like 40 times to get enough water in the canister to get the pump to start. Also if you "pump" the priming button too fast or too slow then the water being sucked into the canister goes to a trickle. If you pump with the right rhythm then it siphons decently fast, but still takes quite a few pumps to fill enough.

ll in all it's a good unit from what I can tell.


----------



## Aquaticfan

humblepie said:


> Well I got the aquatop 500uv. After some initial problems due to Amazon listing it as new but receiving an original and a replacement in used condition, I kept one after being credited back some cash from Amazon to reflect that I was sent a used product.
> 
> So right now it is going on my 60g tank and cycling. Since mine is the 500Uv, which is the same thing as the sunsun 404b, I have 4 trays to fill. I kept the bottom tray as that blue pad (snuck the other one from the other unit), so it's only the coarse blue pad filling the entire bottom tray. Next tray I put in a bunch of pot scrubbers that I stacked on their side. I got like 20 in there I think. Third tray has fluval Biomax rings with one of the white filter floss pads that came with the unit on top. Fourth tray has a bunch of carbon + zeolite chips in some panty hose with another one of the white filter floss pads on top. Seems to be doing great so far. Only media I paid for was the Biomax rings ($25 for two boxes) and the carbon + zeolite mix ($12).
> 
> Priming was both simple and a pain. Simple because all you had to do was press that button down, release, wait 2 seconds, and press it again. A pain because I had to do this like 40 times to get enough water in the canister to get the pump to start. Also if you "pump" the priming button too fast or too slow then the water being sucked into the canister goes to a trickle. If you pump with the right rhythm then it siphons decently fast, but still takes quite a few pumps to fill enough.
> 
> ll in all it's a good unit from what I can tell.


Interesting as every time ive used mine all ive had to do was hit and hold the button down for about 5 seconds release it and listen to the water enter the canister. If you have any water in the canister it wont fill right, I can tell you that. it has to be empty. 

Once you have the lines filled and the valve shut off that feeds them.It will also self prime when you connect the lines and open the valves. At least i know mine has. The only thing that makes mine a hassle sometimes is my Co2 reactor inline.


----------



## Secretninja

Got mine in last night. Went with the 304. 

Christ on a bike this thing is huge. Only instructions I could have used was which way the clip on tube input goes, picture doesn't explain it that well. I got it figured out though. The skimmer seems worthless. As far as I can tell, NO water is skimming through it at all. I had to put some pieces of wood under the elbows going into the tank to get the input and output posistioned right. I will probably be able to remove that once the hose loses its memory and stops trying to make them crooked.

To prime, I just sucked on the output. That is how my dad taught me on his marineland he used to have, its simple and it works. The priming button was pretty useful for getting air out though.

I've got scrubbies, some gravel that was in a homemade air powered filter, pads that were in a hob, a bunch of pillow stuffing, and the joke pads that came with in it for now. Going to order a 4l of seachem matrix I think once I get some cash, or maybe some substrat pro if it is still on sale.


----------



## humblepie

Aquaticfan said:


> Interesting as every time ive used mine all ive had to do was hit and hold the button down for about 5 seconds release it and listen to the water enter the canister. If you have any water in the canister it wont fill right, I can tell you that. it has to be empty.
> 
> Once you have the lines filled and the valve shut off that feeds them.It will also self prime when you connect the lines and open the valves. At least i know mine has. The only thing that makes mine a hassle sometimes is my Co2 reactor inline.



If I press down the priming button when it was empty, hold it for a few seconds and let go I get maybe a cup full of water coming down the hose from the tank. A cup of water at the bottom of the canister isn't enough to start the priming or siphoning to get the pump going. I had to down it a bunch of times to get the flow through the hose enough to get the siphoning to start normally. Wasn't a big deal really, but had to let people know that I had to pump a bunch of times to get it going.

It has been working flawlessly though since I started using it last Thursday.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979

humblepie said:


> If I press down the priming button when it was empty, hold it for a few seconds and let go I get maybe a cup full of water coming down the hose from the tank. A cup of water at the bottom of the canister isn't enough to start the priming or siphoning to get the pump going. I had to down it a bunch of times to get the flow through the hose enough to get the siphoning to start normally. Wasn't a big deal really, but had to let people know that I had to pump a bunch of times to get it going.
> 
> It has been working flawlessly though since I started using it last Thursday.


Did you have the spray bar submerged? If so that was your trouble.


----------



## humblepie

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> Did you have the spray bar submerged? If so that was your trouble.



Nope, not even attached the spray bar at that time. Just had the elbow bend on and hanging loosely off the back of the tank.

Had it setup just like in this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwbQ8qdMexM

Even in that video the person had to press the button more then a few times. I didn't get that "whirlpool" effect of the water coming down the hose until after 40 pushes or so it seemed.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979

Is there a way to reduce the flow from the spray bar? 
Do most people let the spray bar flow front to back or side to side.


----------



## Daximus

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> Is there a way to reduce the flow from the spray bar?
> Do most people let the spray bar flow front to back or side to side.


By reduce the flow, do you mean the power of the water spraying out? If so get a drill and make your holes a bit bigger. Be warned, this process is obviously not reversible, but will decrease the pressure of the water, thus reducing the current. 

Positioning and orientation is tank dependent really, I prefer my spraybar on the top/side of my tank spraying to the right with the intake directly below it. That's on a 4 foot tank long 2 foot deep tank, your results may vary based on the size and shape of your tank.


----------



## Aquaticfan

Ok I guess I claim #72


----------



## HolyAngel

well after using two 302's, 1 on a 29gal and 1 on a 20gal, i'm moving both to the 20 and have upgraded the one on the 29 to a 403b. Will report on what I find, but so far so good! I like the changes they've made to it compared to the 300 series. Will give in to more detail tonight once I can get everything swapped over


----------



## maverickbr77

i'm #73


----------



## HolyAngel

ok, my thoughts on the 403 vs 302:

Priming button is much smaller. It IS easier to push down, but with it being smaller it actually pushes/pulls less water/air than the one on the 302. Before i used to just push down and the canister would fill and I could plug it in and be done with it. save for some tilting to get the remaining air out. With the 403 I couldn't actually prime the tank with it at all. After half an hour I just pulled the hoses off and filled the canister myself with a cup and RO water. Once full I plugged it back in and was good to go. not a big deal.

The media tray's are bigger, thicker, and slide in easier. No more wiggling the tray back and forth to ease it out of the canister, just pull straight out and done. Also, I was able to fit 2 trays(sunsun 302 trays) worth of BioMax into a single tray of the 403! Big deal there! I have a whole tray empty at the top as I had nothing left to fill it with.

Flow is much better in the 29 gal. It wasn't a huge increase at all over the 302, but a noticeable one. Definitely can tell it's clearing the tank up better/quicker and the return current at the bottom of the tank is a bit stronger and flowing over more of the foreground plants. The hoses and hose disconnect are just slightly larger than the 302, so you can't just plug in the disconnect/hose assembly from the 302 into the 403, i actually had to switch the disconnect and struggle with the original 302 hoses to get them to go on, I managed to do so with just a little effort and it works quite well.

Overall, it was worth every penny and a nice upgrade to have on the 29gal over the 302.
--

Question though: When you turn on the UV light, is the LED indicator on the top of te canister supposed to light up? or does it only light up when there is a problem? Because mine isn't lit at all so I can't actually tell if the UV is on or not..


----------



## humblepie

HolyAngel said:


> ok, my thoughts on the 403 vs 302:
> 
> Priming button is much smaller. It IS easier to push down, but with it being smaller it actually pushes/pulls less water/air than the one on the 302. Before i used to just push down and the canister would fill and I could plug it in and be done with it. save for some tilting to get the remaining air out. With the 403 I couldn't actually prime the tank with it at all. After half an hour I just pulled the hoses off and filled the canister myself with a cup and RO water. Once full I plugged it back in and was good to go. not a big deal.
> 
> The media tray's are bigger, thicker, and slide in easier. No more wiggling the tray back and forth to ease it out of the canister, just pull straight out and done. Also, I was able to fit 2 trays(sunsun 302 trays) worth of BioMax into a single tray of the 403! Big deal there! I have a whole tray empty at the top as I had nothing left to fill it with.
> 
> Flow is much better in the 29 gal. It wasn't a huge increase at all over the 302, but a noticeable one. Definitely can tell it's clearing the tank up better/quicker and the return current at the bottom of the tank is a bit stronger and flowing over more of the foreground plants. The hoses and hose disconnect are just slightly larger than the 302, so you can't just plug in the disconnect/hose assembly from the 302 into the 403, i actually had to switch the disconnect and struggle with the original 302 hoses to get them to go on, I managed to do so with just a little effort and it works quite well.
> 
> Overall, it was worth every penny and a nice upgrade to have on the 29gal over the 302.
> --
> 
> Question though: When you turn on the UV light, is the LED indicator on the top of te canister supposed to light up? or does it only light up when there is a problem? Because mine isn't lit at all so I can't actually tell if the UV is on or not..


I have the 404B. The UV light "indicator" isn't an indicator at all. It's just a piece of glass. The UV light bulb when turns on has some of its light come through that glass. If you turn on UV light and don't actually see any light coming up then your bulb isn't working for some reason.


----------



## HolyAngel

Ah ok, will thoroughly check that then and go from there, thanks!


----------



## Only One Haze

Want to get another couple of outflow pieces so that the spray bar is the length of my tank. It is currently about half the length and creates a swirl with my floating plants over half of the tank, the other half sits still. They have the CF400 outflow set for $9.99, is that the same size as the CF300? Does anyone have a set they dont use? Thanks!


----------



## Aquaticfan

Only One Haze said:


> Want to get another couple of outflow pieces so that the spray bar is the length of my tank. It is currently about half the length and creates a swirl with my floating plants over half of the tank, the other half sits still. They have the CF400 outflow set for $9.99, is that the same size as the CF300? Does anyone have a set they dont use? Thanks!


It should be the same as its 5/8 set up as well. Im looking at modifying mine. I want to run it in a corner from top to bottom on the spray bar. Not horizontally. You can run it the way I want but it takes an additional 90 degree bend. Kills flow. I want it strait into the tube and out.. Then the powerheads push the current with the Co2 coming out of my filters out put.


----------



## zainey_04

Has anyone used jet nozzles for out flow instead of Lilly pipes and spray bars.


----------



## zainey_04

Anyone?


----------



## Daximus

I played around with them (jet nozzles) a bit. Why?


----------



## zainey_04

I'm trying to find some that will fit. Which ones did you use?


----------



## Daximus

zainey_04 said:


> I'm trying to find some that will fit. Which ones did you use?


Mine were custom made (PVC stepped down), I have no idea what would actually fit.


----------



## zainey_04

Was it difficult to make? What was your experience with them?


----------



## Daximus

zainey_04 said:


> Was it difficult to make? What was your experience with them?


Very little, I stepped down some PVC pipes & elbows to a really small size, then glued the end of a funnel (backwards) on the end when I was playing around with spraybars. I didn't like the results from my prototype so I stopped tinkering before perfection was achieved, lol. Custom spraybar was much more effective for my situation.


----------



## zainey_04

Awesome. I'll try it out and see how things go.


----------



## perezdr

Count me in. SunSun HW-402B installed today!!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## perezdr

kozlany said:


> I'm impressed. If it wasn't for plants moving near the spray bar I would never know this thing is running. Not a sound.


Any spraybar holes recomendations? Facing up or down? Thank you...

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RebelThunder

I'm sold with this filter. Problem is I can't find one in [Ebay Link Removed] Is it under a different brand now?

thanks!


----------



## Aquaticfan

RebelThunder said:


> I'm sold with this filter. Problem is I can't find one in [Ebay Link Removed] Is it under a different brand now?
> 
> thanks!


Try at Truaqua.com


----------



## humblepie

RebelThunder said:


> I'm sold with this filter. Problem is I can't find one in [Ebay Link Removed] Is it under a different brand now?
> 
> thanks!



SunSun was the major Chinese brand name for this filter. The official American release and license is now available. It has the new trademark name of Aquatop. 

So in China these are sold under the brand name of SunSun and in America they are now sold under the brand name Aquatop. They are both the same item.

TruAqua.com or even Amazon.com sells the Aquatop filter for the same price. You can still find the various different name brands as this filtered was marketed in different countries through ebay still. If you really want your filter to have the brand name SunSun, or Grech, or Perfect (the other brand names that have been used with this filter) they can still be found. Although the price is going to be about the same regardless.


----------



## HolyAngel

If you search for "3 stage canister filter" on fleabay you'll find them, topdogsellers and KoolGoods have them.


----------



## hcker2000

I ordered mine today for my 29 gallon tank. I got the CF300.


----------



## pauleng23

sign me up, running the 500 for about 2 weeks now


----------



## jingleberry

Been running my sunsun 302 for about 1.5 years without a problem.


----------



## carpalstunna

just joined the club. No issues set up and running in twenty minutes.


----------



## JP55g

Got my CF300 about 2 weeks. Runs great.

BTW, whats the member number up too?


----------



## blizowman1

Is the 303b Big enough to run on a 90g paired with a aquaclear 70


----------



## blizowman1

i have another question. i bought 'sunsun' hw-303b off ebay after watching a video on youtube warning about fakes i emailed the supplier 'shop4fish.com'. they told me sunsun was chinese made and sold by many different names in the U.S. he said mine was the 'SUPER' brand name is this the same thing or did i get ripped off??


----------



## Laura

For anyone interested, I added a set-up SunSun HW-302 set up guide in my 38 Gallon Revival journal with tons of pics. Some of the pictures leave something to be desired but you get a good idea of how I set up my filters.


----------



## Bluek24a4

Do any of you guys use these on a tank with sand substrate? Is the impeller after the media like in other canister filters? Im thinking of getting a 304a, but only if the impeller is after the media.


----------



## acitydweller

Didn't aqua top take over making these sun sun canisters? I cant seem to find these filters anymore, only the media on e bay.


----------



## Aquaticfan

Bluek24a4 said:


> Do any of you guys use these on a tank with sand substrate? Is the impeller after the media like in other canister filters? Im thinking of getting a 304a, but only if the impeller is after the media.


I have 5 of the aquatop filters. About to be 2 more on my 125gal. But all of mine are used with tanks that have pool filter sand substrate. Yes its after the media.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Bluek24a4

acitydweller said:


> Didn't aqua top take over making these sun sun canisters? I cant seem to find these filters anymore, only the media on e bay.


They are much rarer on e bay than I remember them being. 



Aquaticfan said:


> I have 5 of the aquatop filters. About to be 2 more on my 125gal. But all of mine are used with tanks that have pool filter sand substrate. Yes its after the media.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D


Im using play sand. Im assuming the mechanical media should still be able to keep it out of the impeller. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## tanks4allthefish

Okay, I am joining. I have had my sunsun HW303a going for about a month now and loving it.


----------



## Bluek24a4

Do you guys know what the specific differences are between the HW-304B and the HW-404B? I know the 404B is the newer version, but what does that entail?


----------



## trit0n2003

Realized I never claimed a number months ago lol so ill take #74!


----------



## Evilgrin

I shall lay claim to #75 
Sunsun HW-303B


----------



## acitydweller

Where does everyone source their sunsun filters from?


----------



## Evilgrin

I got mine from amazon a week ago shipped from Cali. also saw several on e bay most looked to vome over from china or hong kong


----------



## EricSilver

My 302 arrived today. I shall lay claim to #77.


----------



## Koro-chan

Just got my 303B! Pimpin at #78


----------



## sbarbee54

I have 3 of these guys, and I hate to say it now but I wish I would have passed and just bought a eheim. There flow is not as good as they rate it, and now all 3 of mine are down after a year. 20$ for a eheim 2217 would have been


----------



## fischman

Sunsun Pimp #12 checking here. Have had mine running since 2010, and still kicking and filtering my tank like day 1. I have no complaints here. I even had a period of time where I didn't clean the filter for nearly a year due to a new job leaving no time for focusing on my tank. I'm finally getting back to it and still using my Sunsun filter. 

Josh


----------



## scapegoat

running a year old sunsun w/ uv on my 20g. havent opened it up since I put it together. flow is still nice and strong.


----------



## Catie79

I've been running mine since September with no trouble at all, love it! I'll lay claim to #79.


----------



## don.dagg

*What size do I need*

Hello all you sunsun pimps, I have a question for you. I am in the process of acquiring all the hardware to setup a 55g I purchased from a lady in town. I have been reading this thread and have decided to try one of these filters. My question is what size sunsun do I need to run on this size tank? I am going with a high light high tech tank. It will have a 4 bulb t5 light so can run up to 216watts of light. I am also planning on pressurized co2 with an inline reactor, either a griggs or cerges type(havent decided yet). So, any input would be great and also what are your opinions on the uv version. Should I get it or not? Thanx and I look forward to joining your ranks soon.


----------



## EricSilver

Sink-tested mine today and it behaved as described: 

- Priming from dry was effortless, the key being to slowly press the plunger. 
- The pump is Dead Silent! 

I will probably not have the aquarium set up until next weekend but this filter appears to be a good buy.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979

don.dagg said:


> Hello all you sunsun pimps, I have a question for you. I am in the process of acquiring all the hardware to setup a 55g I purchased from a lady in town. I have been reading this thread and have decided to try one of these filters. My question is what size sunsun do I need to run on this size tank? I am going with a high light high tech tank. It will have a 4 bulb t5 light so can run up to 216watts of light. I am also planning on pressurized co2 with an inline reactor, either a griggs or cerges type(havent decided yet). So, any input would be great and also what are your opinions on the uv version. Should I get it or not? Thanx and I look forward to joining your ranks soon.


I think th uv on most canisters is useless because of the limited contact time. You really need a sump or some other inline UV IMO. As for size, I have a 302 HW that is puportedly rated for up to a 100 gal. I am using it on a 29 gal. And I added a Koralia 425 to get more flow. I'd think you'd want to go up at least one size from the smallest one and maybe 2 especially if you are going to add a reactor. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## don.dagg

Well I guess I get to claim #80!! Yay!! I have ordered 2 of the 303B to put on my 2-55 gal tanks. Should be here in a couple of days. I am sure my danios will be happy with their new filter. Rock On Sunsun.


----------



## meppitech

Just call me SunSun Pimp #81. I have a high tech 55 gallon cycling right now. I wanted to add more water movement and some inline stuff so i went for the big boy (maybe the 304-B). I have an Eheim pro3 2071 that i thought could use a little help.


----------



## mistahoo

SunSun Pimp #82! Although I got my SunSun gear a few weeks ago. Running 2 3200gph SunSun powerheads! Monster flow! My fish sometimes get caught up in the whirlpools in the middle of the tank. It's hilarious watching them spin. They're tough fish!


----------



## ChuckD

SunSun Pimp #83. Been up for about a week. Digging it. Had to fight the tubes for about an hour trying to straighten them out a bit but I am guessing all canisters are like this. Do you guys somehow mount the tubes somewhere behind the tank?


----------



## stevi-d

SunSun pimp #84 here! I have the 302 that's been running for a week so far. As everyone has mentioned, this thing is dead silent! My tank is crystal clear! I have one question though. It appears that this unit filters from the bottom up, what is the best order to place the media?


----------



## EricSilver

I have a 302 also and my order is: 

Bottom Tray: Filter floss (Mechanical Filtration)
Middle Tray: Seachem Matrix (Biological)
Top Tray: Water Polishing floss


----------



## tarsman013

I'll take #85
put on a 403b on my 40b and LOVE it. Already did some modifications to this piping to make it more rigid and make the surface skimmer work, so far though it is wonderful.


----------



## CRasch

I have HW-304B. I build my own 36 inch spray bar using pvc. 
Order from top to bottom
Activated Carbon
Matrix
Matrix
Coarse Foam and fine filter floss/foam


----------



## Virto

I'm looking to move from HOB to canister for my 46 bowfront, and I was planning to pick up a sunsun or clone from eBay after I get my next rewards certificate. 

Tank has a sand bottom and houses BN plecos, among other fish - so it's a fairly high waste environment. Should I be looking at the HW302 or the HW304? I don't care much about the UV light (just another thing to break) but I'd like to ensure proper filtration and flow.

No co2 reactor at this time.


----------



## Virto

Well, I bit the bullet and bought an HW-302 for my 46 bow. I suspect I would have been better off with the 303's extra flow, but I do have the media box completely filled with floss, bioballs and ceramic media. Worst case, I'll remove some of the floss and see if flow picks up.

I had no issue priming or setting up the pump. The booklet that comes with the filter from China is pretty hilarious on the Engrish front, but I scored a great deal from a local seller (one day ground shipping is nice) and so far I'm pleased. It'll be running in conjunction with a large HOB until it is will cycled. Since I have yet to dirt and cap this tank, it's going to take some time.

Does this make me #86?


----------



## wiona

HW-303B filtering my 33 Long. Quite and just the right amount of flow. 87?

Bottom to top:
Coarse filter pad
fine pad
fine pad

Ceramic tubes
pieces of coarse filter pad

Bio balls
Pieces of coarse filter pad


----------



## NCSteve

Count me in. I've got a new HW-403 up and running on my 40b. I was worried it would be too much flow but it's just about perfect. Mine only came with 3 white pads so I picked up a huge sheet of quilt batting to fill up extra space in the trays. I've got Seachem Matrix in the middle tray and a bag of Purigen and padding in the top. #88


----------



## 32Bit_Fish

I got mine a few days ago and haven't set it up yet. It's HW-303B 4 Stage. Is there any cheap filter medias I can threw in the filter decides the ones are came with the filter?


----------



## NCSteve

32Bit_Fish said:


> I got mine a few days ago and haven't set it up yet. It's HW-303B 4 Stage. Is there any cheap filter medias I can threw in the filter decides the ones are came with the filter?



If you're talking about more mechanical filtration you can buy poly-fil quilt batting ( not treated for flame retardant) pot scrubbers or sponges to help fill up the baskets.


----------



## MERSF559

which sun sun would be good for a 20 long?


----------



## mikez104

MERSF559 said:


> which sun sun would be good for a 20 long?


Same question here...


----------



## bpizzuto

I got my 304B yesterday for my 75 Gallon Discus Tank

SunSun Pimp Club #90, #91, #92.

Just bought my 3rd SunSun filter


----------



## cmdR_CHRIS

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, and sorry if this that been asked and answered before.

What is the difference between the SUNSUN 602B and 603B?

Everywhere I look, ebay, amazon, forums, I am told that the filter placement is different. One has an internal filter or external filter. One sucks water directly from the tank using the pump and the other sucks water through the canister then to the pump and back into the tank. No confirmation on which one is which. It is all very confusing and misleading. Even pictures of the two pumps look exactly the same.

I want one of these canister filters for my 2.5g tank.
I would like for the water to go from the tank to the canister then to the pump and back into the tank.

Do you think these filters are too much for a nano tank? Should I even care about the filter placement or internal vs. external pump? 

I would just like to know what I am buying.

Sorry for all the questions. In anticipation, thank you for your help!


----------



## bluelife

Sun Sun Pimp# ----

I run a SUN SUN HW 302 and also a 24Wx4 T5HO set called the SUN SUN JL 800


----------



## dru

Could I get away with the 302 and a powerhead on a 40b?


----------



## bpizzuto

dru said:


> Could I get away with the 302 and a powerhead on a 40b?


I have a 302 running on a 55 with no powerhead and plenty of flow in tank, I have the spray bar running along back of tank


----------



## DayOlder

*Question & Answer*

OK, just finished reading all 32 pages 466 replies but still have a question. Currently using a HOB with no lower level available. My tank is 20 inches tall so canister would be below top of water level but would have to set next to tank. Would this work. Thanks in advance.

Update

Went out and and got a SunSun 302 and can tell you the answer to the above is yes it will work. Love the canister. They should really put a light on it so you know it is running.
SunSun Pimp #(94). I think


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Sunsun Pimp #95 baby. 

4 Sunsun / Grech / Perfect / JBJ / Aquatop / ZenBlue / Pingkay.

(Yes, all these brands are the same manufacturer)

3X302
1x Aquatop DF 200




Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpooyan83

*Sunsun Pimp* #96

I have a 302 and a 602b. Great filters for the money!


----------



## qquake2k

StrungOut said:


> I'll be #54, I just bought this used so i don't have a manual. I have a quick question though: What is that thing circled in the picture for? it just slides off and on so easily.


I'm late to this party, and please excuse my ignorance, but won't the surface skimmer suck air into the filter?


----------



## Lonestarbandit

Surprisingly not too much, however since I'm not saltwater I didn't bother with it and just capped it off.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## HUNTER

qquake2k said:


> I'm late to this party, and please excuse my ignorance, but won't the surface skimmer suck air into the filter?


It's a surface skimmer, it will polish the surface from oil build up. It shouldn't suck air, it'll be just barely below the water surface. I use to use a surface skimmer from fluval attach to a canister, works great, it's the same thing. If you don't like it, just plug it. The only downside of this, when you feed and food floats, it will get sucked in by this thing.
This is not a protein skimmer that's being use in saltwater, they're not the same.


----------



## qquake2k

I don't have a planted tank, but can I still be a member of the SunSun Pimp Club?


----------



## mpooyan83

Starting to setup my 23G tank with a HW-302.... What media do you guys use in the 3 baskets for planted tanks?


----------



## GreyPowerVan

I just got my 302 set up, but when i press the prime button virtually nothing happens.. I tried holding my input down near my sand and it seemed to be pushing air out. Is is possible they got the input/output labeled wrong?

EDIT: The reason I ask is because I can't prime it at all and people said that was an issue sometimes.

EDIT2: I figured out what was wrong, had to use some silicon to seal an air leak where the plastic didn't fit 100%, now when I prime a decent amount of water comes into hoses but I've been priming for 10 minutes and my arm is about to fall off. Isn't it supposed to siphon by now? I know there are no more air leaks.

EDIT3: Apparently it only took 20 minutes of priming -- brb, arm is falling off.


----------



## Hungry Goldfish

Sunsun Pimp #97
Bought a 304b a week ago...


----------



## gentoo9ball

304b vs 404b, anyone know the difference?


----------



## UpstateSCguy

Guess I'm an official member of the club. Got the 302 as a Christmas gift and set it up today. So far it seems good. Much quieter than I expected. Looks like I'm number 98.


----------



## Dead2fall

#99 picked up a 402b, it's OK for what I paid I guess.


----------



## Fishguy0808

Sunsun pimp #100

I got a 302 in the mail last week.


----------



## Fabulous Phil

Sunsun Pimp #101
Got a 402B for for my 12g long iwagumi. Hope it's not too much flow...


----------



## ichristos

#102

304A w/ DIY clear acrylic spraybar in 50G tank


----------



## BulletToothBoris

#103! Got the HW505a.


----------



## morfeeis

#104
just ordered a 403B for my 55G, i hope it's enough....


----------



## Freemananana

#105
I've had mine for few months and aside from cleaning (probably not the filters fault anyway) it has been super reliable.


----------



## ichy

pimp daddy #106

303b


----------



## Donald Corbett

ichy said:


> pimp daddy #106
> 
> 303b



Is that one of those really old ice chests?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy

Donald Corbett said:


> Is that one of those really old ice chests?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep


----------



## nayr

#107

404b & 603b, both have been in operation for well over a year and I cleaned them out about 3 times the first year and that seems about good enough.. There both easily overfiltering the tanks, and the water is always what I expect it to be when testing it.

404 has just a sponge prefilter in the bottom and various bio-media, one rack of bio balls, one of ceramic, and one of hydroton, sometimes a couple packets purigen in the top rack.. I take those in and out more often than I clean it.. I only clean the sponge, flush one rack of bio media with hot tap water and leave the rest intact and drain/scrub the bottom of poop then put it back together full of dechlorinator and water for maintenance.. no mini cycles have been detected and ive been looking.

the 603b has one of the finer sponges at the inlet and the rest is full of hydroton with a few bioballs for good measure.. i dump all the hydroton and balls into a bucket of dechlorinated water, clean the inside of the housing, blast the sponge and put them back in after lightly agitating the hydroton to knock off debris. 

both filters are vastly superior to the ones they replaced, a marineland magnum for the 55g and a stock chi filter for the 5.5g.. both sucked, they were loud, took effort to prime, made a mess and needed constant maintenance.. the exact opposite experience of the SunSun filters.


----------



## Donald Corbett

ichy said:


> yep



Wow that brings back memories. As a kid we had a 10 Gallon on top of one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals

quick look for a sunsun hw402b on amazon brings up a zenblue hw402b and a superaquatic 402b.same thing,different names.Think I'm going to try one of these for my 55.

American aquarium products charges a bit more,but they add volcanic rock media,a better uv bulb,strengthening for the elbows,and they seem to have the parts as well.


----------



## Patriot

It shall do just fine


----------



## Remmy

hey guys
i have a rebranded hw-302 and it isn't silent like so many testimonials suggest, it sits in an open stand and definitely produces an audible hum that can be heard throughout the room and even over my computer fans.
Any suggestions? ive cleared it of air as far as i can tell


----------



## Patriot

Greetings fellow pimps! Have anyone replaced their spray bars? Which one will fit those for the 404b?


----------

